# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  [ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ] Ομάδα μικροελεγκτών με GitHub για δημιουργία project

## The_Control_Theory

Έχω μιά ιδέα... :W00t: 

Να φτιάξουμε μιά ομάδα hlektronika.gr και να κατασκευάσουμε ένα γιγαντιαίο project( ...λέω γω τώρα...) με βάση ηλεκτρονικά και μικροελεγκτές!!!!

Μπορουμε να γραφτούμε όλοι στο GitHub( ή άλλο ) και να αποφασίσουμε έναν μικροελεγκτή και να φτιάξουμε σιγά σιγά( μπορεί να πάρει χρόνια δεν μας νοιάζει )
ένα επικό project με την βοήθεια των "καθαρών ηλεκτρονικών μηχανικών" ή και ηλεκτρολόγων εδώ μέσα που θα μας βοηθάνε στα κυκλώματα όσους θα προγραμματίζουμε...

Μπορεί στην πορεία να προστεθούν και άτομα εξω από το hlektronika.gr και έτσι να αυξηθεί και η δημοτικότητα του.
Ξέρω γω ενθουσιάζομαι εύκολα. Κρατάω όμως μικρό καλάθι.
Περισσότερο θέλω να δημιουργήσω κάτι. Μαζί..

Στο github να ξέρεται μπορεί να μπεί όποιοδήποτε αρχείο. Αν δεν ξέρετε τι είναι το git γενικότερα να κάνουμε συζήτηση.

Αρχικά μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα σύνολο αρχικών βιβλιοθηκών ή να βρούμε έτοιμες στο internet και να τις ενώσουμε παρέα με διάλογο εδώ.
Ισως αν υπάρξει ζήτηση να γίνει ξεχωριστή ενότητα!

Η πρόταση έπεσε στο τραπέζι περιμένω σχόλια..

----------


## navar

ο καλύτερος τρόπος ωστέ να καταφέρουμε να σκοτωθούμε και να κλείσει το φόρουμ , δεν το καταφέραμε με το θέμα πάμε για εκλογές η πάμε για πόλεμο , δεν τα καταφέρε ο κυριάκος δεν δεν δεν

αυτό θα είναι το τελειωτικό χτύπημα !!!!

----------


## edgar

Μπορουμε να κανουμε μια ομαδα για να σχεδιασουμε το αεικινητο και να εχουμε δωρεαν ενεργεια για παντα!

 :Lol: 

Edit: Χωρις πλακα, δεν μπορουν ολοι να εχουν τις ιδιες φιλοδοξιες και ορεξη πανω στα ιδια πραγματα. Αλλος πχ, θελει να κανει κανα sensor network για να βλεπει τα αγγουρακια και κολοκυθακια  του  στο παρτερι, αλλος θελει να κανει ρολογια. Αλλος θελει να παιζει με ραδιο , αλλος με arduino.

Αν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον παντως, count me in

----------


## SeAfasia

εγώ είμαι μέσα....

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

ok. η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός....
τι έχετε όμως κατα νου σαν γιγαντιαίο project? άλλο ένα cern? (νομίζω οτι κάτι ξεκίνησε στην Κίνα.)
Ας πέσουν οι ιδέες και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## Dbnn

> ο καλύτερος τρόπος ωστέ να καταφέρουμε να σκοτωθούμε και να κλείσει το φόρουμ , δεν το καταφέραμε με το θέμα πάμε για εκλογές η πάμε για πόλεμο , δεν τα καταφέρε ο κυριάκος δεν δεν δεν
> 
> αυτό θα είναι το τελειωτικό χτύπημα !!!!



Αν σκεφτουν ομαδικα οσοι συμμετασχουν και δεν κοιταει ο ενας να παρει την δοξα της ομαδας (χλωμο) τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## navar

> Αν σκεφτουν ομαδικα οσοι συμμετασχουν και δεν κοιταει ο ενας να παρει την δοξα της ομαδας (χλωμο) τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.




αν αν αν

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Λοιπόν. Από όσους έχουν ενστάσεις για το αν θα το καταφέρουμε έχω επιχείρημα. Αλλά για να το πω πρέπει πρώτα να μου πείτε αν ξέρετε τι είναι το Git έστω σαν φιλοσοφία.






> ο καλύτερος τρόπος ωστέ να καταφέρουμε να σκοτωθούμε  και να κλείσει το φόρουμ , δεν το καταφέραμε με το θέμα πάμε για  εκλογές η πάμε για πόλεμο , δεν τα καταφέρε ο κυριάκος δεν δεν δεν
> 
> αυτό θα είναι το τελειωτικό χτύπημα !!!!



χαχαχα :Lol:

----------


## katmadas

> Λοιπόν. Από όσους έχουν ενστάσεις για το αν θα το καταφέρουμε έχω επιχείρημα. Αλλά για να το πω πρέπει πρώτα να μου πείτε αν ξέρετε τι είναι το Git έστω σαν φιλοσοφία.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> χαχαχα




καλυτερα να μας πεις εσυ που ξερεις.

----------


## Panoss

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει εξυπηρετεί στη δημιουργία ενός προγράμματος από άτομα που μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν μόνο μέσω ίντερνετ;
Ανεβαίνει ο κώδικας εκεί.
Κάτι τέτοιο.
Πες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Fire Doger

Κοίτα, το να μαζέψουμε βιβλιοθήκες σχετικά με μΕ είναι φοβερή ιδέα. Θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και μερικά αναπτυξιακά τύπου arduino για pic, avr με pcb κλπ κλπ.
Το να διαλέξουμε μΕ για project είναι αδύνατο και μόνο στην σκέψη. Εκτός απ' τον φανατισμό αρκετοί γνωρίζουν μία οικογένεια. Χώρια το ότι ένας γράφει σε C άλλος σε Basic άλλος σε asm.
Το να βγει κάτι 'Made by Hlektronika.gr' το έχουν ξαναπροσπαθήσει για ενισχυτή χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, άλλα μια προσπάθεια δεν θα βλάψει κανέναν. Αρχικά ίσως μια ομαδούλα εδώ για να συζητηθεί θα ήταν καλό.

Όσο για το project, θέλουμε κάτι γενικής χρήσεως ή κάτι για έναν ηλεκτρονικό?
Μία ιδέα είναι ένα μικρό CNC για να χαράζει και να κόβει λεπτά φύλα αλουμίνιο για πάνελ κατασκευών. Αν βγει καλό θα μπορεί να κάνει και pcb!

----------


## klik

Version Control. Project Forks. Locks for updates etc.

Αντί για subversion, Tortoise, SVN, κλπ τοσπικά στον υπολογιστή σου, τα έχεις στο διαδίκτυο.
Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με ανάπτυξη προγράμματος/firmware/σχεδίου κλπ, κρατά version control για να ξέρει τι έφτιαξε, πως, πότε, τι άλλαξε από πριν, κλπ.

----------

picdev (27-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Λοιπόν ο κώδικας ανεβαίνει σε έναν σερβερ( o πιό γνωστός το GitHub τζάμπα ή μπορούμε να στήσουμε και δικό μας αν θέλουμε ) αλλα..... φανταστείτε κι ένα *δέντρο*. Θα σας δείξω στην πορεία.

Ας το δούμε σε αληθινό παράδειγμα.

Φανταστείτε πως εγώ γράφω κώδικα για μικροελεγκτή X.
Γράφω μιά βιβλιοθήκη για UART,μιά για debgging και μία για μαθηματικά. Και αυτός είναι ο *κύριος κορμός* με όνομα *master*.

Μετά έρχεται ο Παναγιώτης και ξέρει από lcd οθόνες. Στον κύριο κορμό( *master* ) κάνει *branch*(εντολή του git) που σημαίνει κλαδί και δημιουργεί ένα κλαδί με όνομα *add_lcd.
*Σε εκείνο το κλαδί αρχίζει και φτιάχνει κώδικα μόνος του όποια ώρα θέλει.

Ταυτόχρονα με τον Παναγιώτη πάνω έρχεται και ο Katmadas που ξέρει από led και θέλει να προσθέσει στον κώδικα ένα led να το ανάβουμε και να το σβήνουμε. Εδώ είναι το γαμάτο του git. Μπορεί να δει στο δέντρο και να πάει στον κορμό και να προσθέσει εκεί ένα δεύερο κλαδί με το όνομα πχ *add_led*.

Ταυτόχρονα με τον Παναγιώτη και τον Katmada έρχεται και ο navar ο οποίος είδε πολλά λάθη στον κώδικα που είχα φτιάξει εγώ και θέλει να τα διορθώσει. Εδώ είναι πάλι το γαμάτο. Μπορει να φτιάξει ένα κλαδί στον master με όνομα *bug_fix* και να τα διορθώνει τααυτόχρονα και ότι ώρα θα έχει όρεξη.

Μετά όλοι μιλάμε εδώ και λέμε τελειώσαμε να δούμε πρακτικάτα αποτελέσματα. (Όλοι έχουμε τον μικροελεγκτή σπίτι και την πλακέτα που θα μας βοηθάνε και άλλοι που δεν γνωρίζουν μικροελεγκτές)

Τα κλαδιά στο git θα πρέπει να τα ενσωματώσουμε στον κορμό. Θα το κάνουμε και θα βλέπουμε ταυτόχρονα ολονών την δουλειά.

Σε 5 μήνες θα έχουν μαζευτεί έστω 100 άτομα με 100 ιδέες. Το δέντρο τότε μπορεί να διχοτομηθεί και να γίνει ένα κλαδί με όνομα *Wifi_Radio_project* και ένα άλλο κλαδί με όνομα *Midi_Controller_Project* όπου σε κάθε κλαδί θα δουλεύουν τόσα άτομα όσα μπορούν ώστε να μην μαλώνουμε.*

Ετσι λειτουργούν εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό και υπάρχουν και άλλα που όλα κρύβονται πίσω από τον όρο Agile και Scrum.
*
*Στόχοι μου:*

Εμένα ο πρώτος  στόχος μου από όλο αυτό είναι να μάθω να δουλεύω σε ομάδα με τα εργαλεία Git, BugTracker(σε άλλο ποστ) κα γιατί θα το χρειαστώ στο βιογραφικό μου για να βγώ έξω κάποια στιγμή.
Ο δεύτερος στόχος μου είναι να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να αλληλοπορωνόμαστε γιατί έχω βαρεθεί όλο μόνος μου σπίτι να προγραμματίζω.

Ένα θετικό που βλέπω είναι πως σε αυτό μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος και άτομα που γνωρίζουν και άτομα που είναι έμπειρα.
Όλοι θα κερδίσουν κανένας δεν θα μαλώσει.

Κι αν κάποιος μαλώσει με κάποιον άλλον έστω είμαστε τόσο κανίβαλοι τότε αυτός απλά θα κόψει το δέντρο( ή θα το κάνει fork(σαν copy-paste)) και θα πάρει ένα δικό του κλαδί ή δέντρο κι όποιος τον ακολουθήσει.

Βέβαια εδώ δεν κάνω ανάλυση του git. Εδώ λέω τα οφέλη του με απλη γλώσσα.(Ρε έχω κουραστεί να γράφω στα πολιτικά και δεν έχω χέρια να γράψω εδώ)
Εχει πολύ ζουμί κι εγώ το μαθαίνω αν και το χρησιμοποιώ 1 χρόνο σχεδόν.

*Σύνοψη: Καθένας θα μπορεί να δουλεύει ανεξάρτητα από τον άλλον πάνω στο ίδιο project.*

----------

gethag (09-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Κοίτα, το να μαζέψουμε βιβλιοθήκες σχετικά με μΕ είναι φοβερή ιδέα. Θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και μερικά αναπτυξιακά τύπου arduino για pic, avr με pcb κλπ κλπ.
> Το να διαλέξουμε μΕ για project είναι αδύνατο και μόνο στην σκέψη. Εκτός απ' τον φανατισμό αρκετοί γνωρίζουν μία οικογένεια. Χώρια το ότι ένας γράφει σε C άλλος σε Basic άλλος σε asm.
> Το να βγει κάτι 'Made by Hlektronika.gr' το έχουν ξαναπροσπαθήσει για ενισχυτή χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, άλλα μια προσπάθεια δεν θα βλάψει κανέναν. Αρχικά ίσως μια ομαδούλα εδώ για να συζητηθεί θα ήταν καλό.
> 
> Όσο για το project, θέλουμε κάτι γενικής χρήσεως ή κάτι για έναν ηλεκτρονικό?
> Μία ιδέα είναι ένα μικρό CNC για να χαράζει και να κόβει λεπτά φύλα αλουμίνιο για πάνελ κατασκευών. Αν βγει καλό θα μπορεί να κάνει και pcb!



Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε βιβλιοθήκες που θα τρέχουν και στους 2-3-4 μικροελεγκτές. Δεν είναι εύκολο ούτε δύσκολο. Προσωπικά μπορώ να το κάνω για όποιονδήποτε AVR. Κάποιος με γνώσεις PIC με βοηθάει και το κάνουμε μαζί.

Αν μαζευτούν πολλοι τότε κάνουμε το πολύ πολύ δύο δέντρα git. Ένα με AVR κι ένα με PIC.

πχ




```

#ifdef __AVR__
     #include <avr/io.h>
     #include <util/delay.h>
#elseif __PIC__
    //βιβλιοθήκες PIC. Δεν τις ξέρω και θα πρέπει να τα μάθω ή να τα κάνει κάποιος με γνώσεις PIC
#endif
```

----------


## SProg

Εμενα θα με ενδιαφερε οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με οδηγηση κινητηρων AC ή DC,inverters,VFD κτλ.Και γενικα Project με @@.

Δε θα ειχα προβλημα εαν επιλεγαμε PIC ή AVR αλλα θα ειχα προβλημα εαν επιλεγαμε Arduino Board.
Δεν θα ειχα προβλημα ASM ή C ή οτι γλωσσα θελετε.


Tα υπολοιπα (περιφερειακα,αισθητηρες,επικοινωνια κτλ) οι περισσοτεροι τα ξερουμε και τα εχουμε συνδιασει δεκαδες φορες ειτε με PIC ειτε με AVR.



Ειμαι μεσα φυσικα ακομα και αν επιλεγει κατι που δεν θα μου αρεσει.

----------


## Fire Doger

Το θέμα είναι πως σε μία εταιρία υπάρχει ο διευθυντής ο υποδιευθυντής, ο υπεύθυνος του project, ο συντονιστής κλπ κλπ και δεν γίνετε μπάχαλο προσθέτοντας ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του. Δουλεύει η υποομάδα σε ένα κομμάτι και μόλις φτάσει σε ένα χ επίπεδο το ανεβάζουν και σταδιακά το διορθώνουν. Εμείς ποιο πιθανό είναι να κάνουμε θάμνο (άπειρα κοντά κλαδιά) όχι δέντρο :Tongue2: 

Επειδή και εγώ θέλω να μάθω το git πιστεύω είναι καλύτερα να ξεκινήσει ως μικρά snipet για την εξοικείωση με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας. Μετά δεν είναι τίποτα να επεκταθείς σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μάλλον μόλις το μάθουν όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούμε να κάνουμε γκάλοπ. Κάπου έχω δει το έχει σαν επιλογή στο φόρουμ.

Στον Arduino μου την σπάει το IDE που είναι παιδικό και συμφωνώ με τον Σάββα αλλά για να μην κοπούν έξω όσοι θέλουν Arduino μπορώ να αναλάβω τον ρόλο να κάνω τον όποιο κώδικα να τρέχει και σε Arduino και σε AVR.
Θα έβαζα και τον PIC αλλά είμαι πρωτάρης σε PIC. Βάζω και PIC στην πρόταση αυτή αν με βοηθούσε κάποιος. Το βλεπουμε στην πορεία.

Παιδιά αν έχουμε υπομονή( γιατί η οργάνωση στην αρχή θα πάρει τον χρόνο της πιστεύω) θα βγάλουμε το άχτι μας παρέα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το θέμα είναι πως σε μία εταιρία υπάρχει ο  διευθυντής ο υποδιευθυντής, ο υπεύθυνος του project, ο συντονιστής κλπ  κλπ και δεν γίνετε μπάχαλο προσθέτοντας ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το  κοντό του. Δουλεύει η υποομάδα σε ένα κομμάτι και μόλις φτάσει σε ένα χ  επίπεδο το ανεβάζουν και σταδιακά το διορθώνουν. Εμείς ποιο πιθανό είναι  να κάνουμε θάμνο (άπειρα κοντά κλαδιά) όχι δέντρο
> 
> Επειδή και εγώ θέλω να μάθω το git πιστεύω είναι καλύτερα να ξεκινήσει  ως μικρά snipet για την εξοικείωση με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας. Μετά δεν  είναι τίποτα να επεκταθείς σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο.



Μπορούμε να το καταφέρουμε. Πάμε ρε ομάδα!!!!

edit: Το βασικό είναι σε κάθε αλλαγή που κάνει κάποιος( εντολή git: COMMIT )  να γράφει σχόλια. Καθώς και οποιοσδήποτε κώδικας να έχει σχόλια με  συγκεκριμένη γραφή. Πχ doxygen

Το χάος θα προέλθει αν κάποιος κάνει κάνει αλλαγές στο master χωρίς κοινή απόφαση από το φόρουμ εδώ.( Δεν θέλω να πάρω ηγετικό ρόλο δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεση κι ας ήταν ιδέα μου. Όλοι είμαστε ισάξιοι και ισότιμοι)

Επίσης καθένας θα δουλεύει στο δικό του κλαδάκι. Αν καταφέρει κάτι σπουδαίο φωνάζει εδώ μιλάμε και αποφασίζουμε να εντάξουμε το κλαδάκι του στον master.

Άλλοι που δουλεύουν σε άλλα κλαδάκια θα ενημερωθεί ο κώδικας τους με τις αλλαγές αν τα κάνουμε όλα όπως προβλέπεται από το git.

Αν μάθουμε το git η παραγωγικότητα μας θα αυξηθεί και θα το βάλουμε όλοι στο βιογραφικό μας.

----------


## picdev

> Version Control. Project Forks. Locks for updates etc.
> 
> Αντί για subversion, Tortoise, SVN, κλπ τοσπικά στον υπολογιστή σου, τα έχεις στο διαδίκτυο.
> Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με ανάπτυξη προγράμματος/firmware/σχεδίου κλπ, κρατά version control για να ξέρει τι έφτιαξε, πως, πότε, τι άλλαξε από πριν, κλπ.



Κλικ για πες τίποτα βρε , υπάρχει κάποια τυποποίηση συγκεκριμένη ? 
Γιατί πρέπει να σοβαρευτω

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από klik
> 
> 
> ... Project Forks ...
> 
> 
> 
> Κλικ για πες τίποτα βρε , υπάρχει κάποια τυποποίηση συγκεκριμένη ? 
> Γιατί πρέπει να σοβαρευτω



Το πιο γνωστό δέντρο με "software forks".

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το πιο γνωστό δέντρο με "software forks".



Αφού το καταφέρνει μιά ολόκληρη κοινωνία linux με τόσα διαφορετικά drivers και επεξεργαστές γιατί να μην το καταφέρουμε εμείς.
Η όποια ανάγκη δημιουργηθεί θα την συζητάμε εδώ και θα την λύνουμε. Χρόνος(χωρίς βιασύνες) και υπομονή να υπάρχει

----------


## GeorgeVita

Είναι καλή η ιδέα σου αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο να επιλέξεις κοινή πλατφόρμα αν πρόκειται για h/w project, εκτός αν ήταν κάτι που το έχουμε/βρίσκουμε τσάμπα (x86, android, atom) λόγω καταναλωτισμού. Στα "μεγαλόπνοα" project συνήθως περιλαμβάνονται αυτά που δίνουν ισχύ σε παλιό σύστημα λόγω προσαρμογής ή καλογραμμένου s/w. Σε ηλεκτρονικούς μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον λ.χ. η μετατροπή του BIOS ενός motherboard για χρήση σε real time όργανο.

Οπως είπες με υπομονή ας πέσουν ιδέες και βλέπουμε.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Είναι καλή η ιδέα σου αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο να επιλέξεις κοινή πλατφόρμα αν πρόκειται για h/w project, εκτός αν ήταν κάτι που το έχουμε/βρίσκουμε τσάμπα (x86, android, atom) λόγω καταναλωτισμού. Στα "μεγαλόπνοα" project συνήθως περιλαμβάνονται αυτά που δίνουν ισχύ σε παλιό σύστημα λόγω προσαρμογής ή καλογραμμένου s/w. Σε ηλεκτρονικούς μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον λ.χ. η μετατροπή του BIOS ενός motherboard για χρήση σε real time όργανο
> 
> Οπως είπες με υπομονή ας πέσουν ιδέες και βλέπουμε.



Να φτιάξω ένα πινακάκι να γράψουμε όλοι τι θέλουμε? Ώστε να έχουμε σε ένα post όλων τις απόψεις να δούμε.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Να φτιάξω ένα πινακάκι να γράψουμε όλοι τι θέλουμε? Ώστε να έχουμε σε ένα post όλων τις απόψεις να δούμε.



Ναι, μπορείς εσύ να τα μαζεύεις και να ζητάς από συντονιστή να ενημερώνει το αρχικό σχόλιο που θα λειτουργεί σαν πίνακας περιεχομένων.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Π ρ ο τ ά σ η:

1. Να μάθουμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Να ξέρουμε την ομάδα μας. Ποιοί ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικό όμως. Δεν θέλω να σας φακελώσω δεν είμαι μπάτσος αλλά αυτό σκέφτηκα να κάνω.  :Rolleyes: 
Αν έμενα Αθήνα θα σας έλεγα να πάμε για καφέ αντί για αυτό.

Όνομα
Προγραμματιστική εμπειρία
Μικροελεγκτές
Ηλεκτρονικά
Εμπειρία Git
Προτιμήσεις για project
Ιδέα για project
Ρόλος/Ρόλοι

Tedi
Πολύ καλή εμεπιρία σε C/C++ και σε Assembly αλλά την άφησα για την C λογω ευκολίας.
AVR
Πιστεύω καλά
1 χρόνο μόνος μου ότι έχω μάθει σε project μόνος μου
Γλώσσα C με AVR αλλά όχι Arduino κι όχι C++.
Ότι θέλετε δεν με νοιάζει εγώ για το Git πάω περισσότερο χωρίς να σημαίνει πως δεν θα προγραμματίζω.

Μου αρέσει η ιδέα του Σάββα αλλά δεν ξέρω πολλά από κινητήρες πέρα από θεωρία ΤΕΙ.


Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε όλοι να έχουμε κινητήρα σπίτι μας λόγω κόστους.
Κενό προς το παρόν μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε

-
















































Το αφήνω προς το παρόν τον moderator μην τον ενοχλώ τζάμπα να δούμε αν θα υπάρξει κόσμος.

----------


## arkoudiaris

Τα παρακάτω για μένα. Η ιδέα μου αρέσει αλλά εχω μερικές ενστάσεις.

Όνομα
Προγραμματιστική εμπειρία
Μικροελεγκτές
Ηλεκτρονικά
Εμπειρία Git
Προτιμήσεις για project
Ιδέα για project
Ρόλος/Ρόλοι










Νίκος
Καλή εμπειρία σε C
dspic, Texas ελάχιστα σε avr
Πισττεύω καλα
τπτ
καμία σε τόσο αρχικό στάδιο
Η ιδέα για drives δεν γίνεται να υλοποιηθεί σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο. Δεν γίνετια ο καθένας να εχει αντιστροφέα σπίτι του, ούτε φυσικά κινητήρα. Τέτοια πρότζεκτ θέλουν κινητήρα άξιο οδήγησης και συνήθως γίνονται σε πιο κλειστό κύκλο όπως http://sem.ntua.gr/index.php/el-gr/purforos
-

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Όνομα
Προγραμματιστική εμπειρία
Μικροελεγκτές
Ηλεκτρονικά
Εμπειρία Git
Προτιμήσεις για project
Ιδέα για project
Ρόλος/Ρόλοι

Tedi(Ηλίας)
Πολύ καλή εμπειρία σε C/C++ και σε Assembly αλλά την άφησα για την C λογω ευκολίας.
AVR
Πιστεύω καλά
1 χρόνο μόνος μου ότι έχω μάθει σε project μόνος μου
Γλώσσα C με AVR αλλά όχι Arduino κι όχι C++.
Ότι θέλετε δεν με νοιάζει εγώ για το Git πάω περισσότερο χωρίς να σημαίνει πως δεν θα προγραμματίζω.

Μου αρέσει η ιδέα του Σάββα αλλά δεν ξέρω πολλά από κινητήρες πέρα από θεωρία ΤΕΙ.


Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε όλοι να έχουμε κινητήρα σπίτι μας λόγω κόστους.
Κενό προς το παρόν μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε

-

Arkoudiaris(Νίκος)
Καλή εμπειρία σε C
dspic, Texas ελάχιστα σε avr
Πιστεύω καλα
τπτ
καμία σε τόσο αρχικό στάδιο
Η ιδέα για drives δεν γίνεται να υλοποιηθεί σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο. Δεν  γίνετια ο καθένας να εχει αντιστροφέα σπίτι του, ούτε φυσικά κινητήρα.  Τέτοια πρότζεκτ θέλουν κινητήρα άξιο οδήγησης και συνήθως γίνονται σε  πιο κλειστό κύκλο όπως http://sem.ntua.gr/index.php/el-gr/purforos
-

----------


## SProg

> Τα παρακάτω για μένα. Η ιδέα μου αρέσει αλλά εχω μερικές ενστάσεις.
> 
> Όνομα
> Προγραμματιστική εμπειρία
> Μικροελεγκτές
> Ηλεκτρονικά
> Εμπειρία Git
> Προτιμήσεις για project
> Ιδέα για project
> ...




Σε κανενα σοβαρο Project δεν θα εχουν ολοι τα υλικα.Εκτος φυσικα εαν μιλαμε για καθαρα προγραμματιστικό κομματι.Σιγα μην χρειαζεται ομαδα πανεπιστημιου για να βρουμε κινητηρες.


PIC_1806.jpg


Οποτε μιλαμε για Project που ο καθενας τρεχει μονος του και απλα ο κωδικα γραφετε απο πολλους ή μιλαμε για 1 Project που ο καθενας γραφει δικο του κωδικα και απλα τον ανεβαζει;Οεο;



Y.Γ πρωτη φορα βλεπω ομαδα με τεχνολογικο περιεχομενο και καμια ασχημη.Τυχαιο;Οχι. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## arkoudiaris

Ρε Σαββα ποιο το νοημα να οδηγησεις μια ασυγχρονη μηχανη, όοοοοοοοοοοτι και να τις δωσω θα κουνηθεί και καλά μάλιστα. Όταν όμως οδηγείς permanent magnet σύγχρονη τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν και εκεί θέλει @@@ντερα. Κ πήγαινε βρες μου permanent magnet εμποριου με γνωστά χαρακτηριστικά,(εννοώ χαρακτηριστικά που ΞΕΡΕΙ ΜΌΝΟ Ο ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΗΣ - ακόμα δεν εχω δυστυχως μαθει να σχεδιάζω  :Sad:  ) που θέλουν ΌΛΟΙ οι προηγμένοι μέθοδοι ελέγχου. Τέσπα ακόμα και με ασύγχρονη εγώ θα συμμετέχω :P

----------


## edgar

οταν ειχα πρωτοπιασει το git , αυτο το βιντεακι με ειχε βοηθησει αρκετα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8GBXvdmHT4

απανταει τις ερωτησεις πολλων εδω μεσα.

----------


## arkoudiaris

> Σε κανενα σοβαρο Project δεν θα εχουν ολοι τα υλικα.Εκτος φυσικα εαν μιλαμε για καθαρα προγραμματιστικό κομματι.Σιγα μην χρειαζεται ομαδα πανεπιστημιου για να βρουμε κινητηρες.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62931
> 
> 
> Οποτε μιλαμε για Project που ο καθενας τρεχει μονος του και απλα ο κωδικα γραφετε απο πολλους ή μιλαμε για 1 Project που ο καθενας γραφει δικο του κωδικα και απλα τον ανεβαζει;Οεο;
> 
> 
> ...



Που τις είδες τις ωραίες ρεεεεεε :P

Όλο το πρότζεκτ είναι από φοιτητές, και το παραμικρό το χουν φτιαξει μόνοι τους. Μην κοιτας το fr που παντα χρειάζται  :Wink:

----------


## SProg

Εμενα παντως ενα VFD 3φασικο με Space Vector δε μου φαινεται κακο,απεναντιας απιστευτα ενδιαφερον.Να κανεις ενα τετοιο με ελεγχο Closed Loop και να παρεις μετρησεις τασης/ρευματος/στροφων κτλ.

Απο την αλλη ενα Project με τα κλασικα παλι LCD/UART κτλ θα ειναι βαρετο για το 90%.



Οπως και να εχει ας μην κολλαμε στο Project.Το θεμα ειναι να ξεκινησει εστω και απο κατι μικρο.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Για αρχή μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα demo( ψεύτικο ) project όπου να βρεθούμε όλοι μέσα στο GitHub να παίξουμε λίγο με το Git. Θα χρειαστεί κάποια εμπειρία πριν κάνουμε το αληθινό project.


Σάββα κάτι άσχετο.





> Έχεις κάνει ποτέ ΣΑΕ με μικροελεγκτή σε κανένα project(εκτός PID)?
> 
> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον από πλευράς αυτοματιστών.

----------


## xmaze

πρεπει να έχεις πιστευω κάποιο use case χωρίς αυτό δύσκολα να υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον, μπες στο δικο μου αν θες με κανα 2-3 ατομα και ξεκινήστε να δουλεύετε το git.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> πρεπει να έχεις πιστευω κάποιο use case χωρίς αυτό δύσκολα να υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον, μπες στο δικο μου αν θες με κανα 2-3 ατομα και ξεκινήστε να δουλεύετε το git.



Δεν ξέρω την ορολογία use case. Που να μπω?

----------


## xmaze

use case ειναι να εχεις εναν λογο να φτιαξεις κάτι..
http://phaethon2.blogspot.de/

τωρα ξεκινησα το documentation!

----------


## picdev

> Για αρχή μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα demo( ψεύτικο ) project όπου να βρεθούμε όλοι μέσα στο GitHub να παίξουμε λίγο με το Git. Θα χρειαστεί κάποια εμπειρία πριν κάνουμε το αληθινό project.
> 
> 
> Σάββα κάτι άσχετο.



Όλα γίνονται αλλά πρέπει να τα πάρεις από την αρχή , μοντελοποίηση , μετασχηματισμός z  , εκεί να κανείς εξωμειωσεις στο matlab , και μετά ν γράψεις κώδικα από τη συνάρτηση μεταφοράς . και εγώ τα έχω δει στη σχολή αλλά όλα ξεχωριστά . ή μοντελοποίηση και να βγαλεις διαφορική από ένα πραγματικό σύστημα δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο , πρέπει να ξέρεις και φυσική

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Όλα γίνονται αλλά πρέπει να τα πάρεις από την αρχή , μοντελοποίηση , μετασχηματισμός z  , εκεί να κανείς εξωμειωσεις στο matlab , και μετά ν γράψεις κώδικα από τη συνάρτηση μεταφοράς . και εγώ τα έχω δει στη σχολή αλλά όλα ξεχωριστά . ή μοντελοποίηση και να βγαλεις διαφορική από ένα πραγματικό σύστημα δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο , πρέπει να ξέρεις και φυσική



Είμαι αυτοματιστής με πτυχίο τα ξέρω όλα αυτά και πολύ καλά. Μοντελοποίηση δεν έχω κάνει πέρα από τα παραδείγμτα της σχολής. Αλλά ποτέ δεν τα έκανα πράξη σε μικροελεγκτή.
Αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε να το προσπαθήσω όχι απαραίτητα εδώ με το Git.

Για την μοντελοποίηση ενός κινητήρα είναι εύκολο γιατί υπάρχουν έτοιμα τα μοντέλα σε βιβλία και σημειώσεις που έχω.

Για την συνάρτηση μεταφοράς υπάρχουν και ελεγκτές συστημάτων με άγνωστη συνάρτηση μεταφοράς. Ταυτοποίηση συστήματος λέγετε αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ανοίξω σημειώσεις και να το επαληθεύσω.
Προσαρμοστικός έλεγχος.

Αυτά τα έχω δεί μόνο στην θεωρία και άντε κάνα Matlab. Πολύ θα θελα να τα δώ σε μικροελεγκτή ζωντανά.

----------


## SProg

> _Έχεις κάνει ποτέ ΣΑΕ με μικροελεγκτή σε κανένα project(εκτός PID)?_
> 
> _Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον από πλευράς αυτοματιστών._



Ναι.

Ελεγκτη State Feedback για Buck Converter το 2014.Oπου φαινοταν καθαρα πως ενας PID δεν ειναι αρκετος και πως ενας State Feedback μειωνε στο ελαχιστο κυματωση ρευματος και τασης.Κανονικο Project με μΕ και PCB,οχι απλα Simulation.

Μετα απο μοντελοποιηση του κυκλωματος και τα κερδη του ελεγκτη στο Matlab,ειχα ετοιμη τη συναρτηση.Μετα απλα περνας/μετατρεπεις τη συναρτηση σε κωδικα.

Εκει βλεπεις πραγματα που τα ακους στη θεωρια πως γινονται πραξη/κωδικας,πως για παραδειγμα η παραγωγος δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο παρα μια αφαιρεση.





> Όλα γίνονται αλλά πρέπει να τα πάρεις από την αρχή , μοντελοποίηση , μετασχηματισμός z , εκεί να κανείς εξωμειωσεις στο matlab , και μετά ν γράψεις κώδικα από τη συνάρτηση μεταφοράς . και εγώ τα έχω δει στη σχολή αλλά όλα ξεχωριστά . ή μοντελοποίηση και να βγαλεις διαφορική από ένα πραγματικό σύστημα δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο , πρέπει να ξέρεις και φυσική




Αυτο που αναφερεις γινεται σε 3-4 μαθηματα στη σχολη μου.Πως να βγαζεις τα μαθηματικα μοντελα απο κυκλωματα,μετασχηματισμους,ελεγκτες,διαφορικες,βελ  τιστοποιηση κτλ κτλ.


Τωρα δε μπορω να πω οτι τα θυμαμαι ολα αλλα σιγουρα μολις τα ξαναδω θα μου ερθουν σαν γιαουρτι στα μουτρα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μπράβο ρε Σάββα. Λέτε να φτιάξουμε κάνα τετρακόπτερο με ΣΑΕ sto git εδώ? Δεν έχει τους κινητήρες που θες(αλλά έχει 4!!!) και αν φτιάξουμε όλοι το ίδιο σασί μπορούμε να πειράζουμε τα μαθηματικά μέσα από το πρόγραμμα. Δείχνει περίπλοκο. Ιδέα λέω. Δεν ξέρω πως ακούγεται.

Επειδή έχω δει και αυτό το βιντεάκι που δείχνει τις τεχνικές της θεωρίας ελέγχου πάνω στα τετρακόπτερα. Είναι στα αγγλικά όμως.





edit: Με συνεπήρε ο ενθουσιασμός στα παραπάνω. Θα είναι ακριβά λογικά τα μοτέρ για quadcopter και τι άλλο θα θέλει. Τέσπα. Δείτε απλά το βίντεο είναι ωραία ομιλία-παρουσίαση.

edit2: Επίσης μιά εικόνα από την ενσωμάτωση του Git με το IDE. Στην δική μου περίπτωση ATMEL Studio 6.2 για AVR μικροελεγκτές. Δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνεις στον browser. Με το git κάνεις τα πάντα από τον IDE.



και το δέντρο μου με ένα μόνο κλαδί add_gps που βγαίνει από το master που δεν φαίνεται γιατί έχω πολλά commit. Αφού ένα άτομο είμαι...

Τα commit είναι σταθμοί σε ένα κλαδί. Σαν φύλλα σε σειρά όμως όχι σκόρπια. Το ένα υποδέχεται το άλλο. Αν δω ότι έκανα βλακεία γυρίζω πίσω σε φύλλο ( commit ) που είχα σταθερά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## arkoudiaris

Γραμμικοί ελεγκτές δίκτυα προήγησης, καθυστέρησης και PID είναι μόνο για γραμμικοποιήσεις συστήματων και η λειτουργία τους περιορισμένη.

Ο Ελεγκτής state feedback είναι για γραμμικά συστήματα και μόνο, όπως δλδ ο παρατηρητής κατάστασης. Μετέπειτα μπορείς να βάλεις και μια συνάρτηση κόστους για να έχεις έναν LQR, που και αυτός είναι γραμμικός, άν βάλεις και στοχαστικότητα στις μετρήσεις σου έχεις LQG και φίλτρο Kalman-(αντί του παρατηρητή κατάστασης). 

Αν το σύστημα σου δεν δέχεται είσοδο σταθερά μεγέθη αλλά πχ ημιτονοειδή, όλα τα παραπάνω έχουν μόνιμο σφάλμα και θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις PR ελεγκτές.

Και ύστερα έρχοναι νέοι ελεγκτές τύπου bang-bang, υστέρησης, προβλεπτικός, ολίσθησης επιφάνειας, ασαφούς λογικής και νευρωνικών δικτύων, που οι επιδόσεις τους είναι απιαστες καθώς δεν λαμβάνουν ούτε σχεδιάζονται σε γραμμικοποιήσεις των συστήμάτων.

Καλή ιδέα το Quadcopter!!!

----------

picdev (28-02-16), 

The_Control_Theory (28-02-16)

----------


## picdev

Εγώ δυστυχώς στη σχολή.δεν είχα πολλά ΣΑΕ και μοντελοποίηση καθόλου . βέβαια έκανα ψσαε ΣΑΕ  και matlab και κάποιες βασικές ασκήσεις, ποτέ δεν είδα πως εφαρμόζονται αυτά στη πράξη.

Arkoudiari δουλευεις πάνω σε αυτά ? Ή έχεις τελειώσει πολυτεχνείο ή καπιο μεταπτυχιακό ?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Εδώ βλέπουμε πως έκανα 1 κλαδί στο master(κόκκινο).

Εκανα κάποια πειραματα πάνω σε μιά βιβλιοθήκη cStrings για τα οποια δεν ήμουν σίγουρος αν θα μου έδιναν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Μόλις τέλειωσα τις αλλαγές έκανα κάποια tests και αποφάσισα πως το κλαδί είχε επιτυχία κι έτσι το έκανα merge με το master.

Αν υπήρχε άλλο άτομο που θα δούλευε στο master(το οποίο από κόκκινο έγινε μπλέ όσο εγώ δούλευα στο πράσινο κλαδί) όσο καιρό εγώ έκανα τις αλλαγές στο δικό μου αρχείο με το merge θα συγχωνευόταν όλες οι αλλαγές. Ακόμη κι αν ήταν στο ίδιο αρχείο αρκεί να λαμβάνονται κάποιοι κανόνες.
Αυτούς τους κανόνες θέλω πολύ να τους μάθω νεράκι να νοιώθω σίγουρος με το git. Και μούφα project να κάνουμε αυτά που θα μάθουμε για το git θα μας είναι πιστό εργαλείο.

----------


## arkoudiaris

Είχα την τύχη να πάω πολυτεχνειο ναι, power electronics κανω, και συγκεκριμένα drives. Βασικά το είπα λανθασμένα. Αυτό ΘΕΛΩ να κάνω, αλλό πράγμα κανω στην δουλειά.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> PR ελεγκτές



Θύμησέ μου λίγο ποιοί είναι αυτοί? Δεν το θυμάμαι και στο google δεν μπορώ να το βρώ.

edit: Τους βρήκα αλλά τελικά δεν τους είχα διδαχθεί. Εκτός αν μου πεις στα ελληνικά το όνομα και μου ρθει φλασιά.

----------


## arkoudiaris

Συνάρτηση μεταφοράς:

G(s)=Kp + (2*Ki*s)/(s^2 + omega^2)

----------

The_Control_Theory (28-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Με το που φτιάχνω μιά νέα συνάρτηση ή βιβλιοθήκη και την δοκιμάσω πως δουλεύει στην πλακέτα τότε περνάω σε unit tests για να δοκιμάσω κι άλλα πράγματα.

Το *.elf αρχείο που μου φτιάχνει ο compiler το περνάω μέσα σε avr simulator και ελέγχω όλες τις συναρτήσεις για μη επιτρεπτά arguments. (πχ έξω από το εύρος των μεταβλητών)
και βλέπω αν περνάνε. Αυτό τρέχει επαναλαμβάνω στον υπολογιστή κι όχι στον μικροελεγκτή γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξουν σφάλματα λόγω hardware. Δεν εξετάζουμε αυτό εδώ όμως και θα μας μπέρδευε.
Επειδή ακριβώς είναι simulation αν ζητήσω επικοινωνία από κάποιο περιφερειακό δεν θα πάρω δεδομένα αφού όπως είπα τρέχει στο PC.(το έχω προγραμματίσει να δίνει το '0' )



Με το git ενσωματομένο στον IDE με κάθε build/rebuild που κάνω αριθμείται αυτόματα και μοναδικά ο αριθμός του git(δείτε εικόνα) και περνάει μέσα στις παραμέτρους του προγράμματος μου οπότε πάντα ξέρω ποιά έκδοση του προγράμματος τρέχει ο μικροελεγκτής καθώς και σε ποιό κλαδί είμαι. Ο αριθμός αυτός είναι μοναδικός.

Με το παραπάνω περιβάλλον που είναι *ΜΟΝΟ* για unit tests στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνεται η έκδοση του προγράμματος...(δεν το έχω κάνει όμορφο όμως) και επίσης ζητάω δεδομένα από το ανύπαρκτο RTC(m41t81)...




Επίσης δεν έχω μιλήσει ακόμη για bugtrackers, kanbans, tech wikis(αυτά τα ξέρετε) και άλλα πολλά.

Όλα αυτά αν συνδιαστούν παρέχουν μιά αρκετά οργάνωση που είναι αδύνατον μιά ομάδα να μην δουλέψει αν υπάρχει λίγη υπομονή και θέληση.

----------


## SProg

Το ξεχειλωσαμε το θεμα  :Smile:  Οποτε οι περισσοτεροι ειμαστε μεσα ανεξαρτητου μΕ/γλωσσας/project στην τελικη.Καλο αυτο.

Δε γινεται να κανουμε καπου μια ομαδα ωστε να ειναι ολα τα μελη εκει μαζεμενα;Οπως για παραδειγμα ενα HighVoltage Club που ειδα.







> Ο Ελεγκτής state feedback είναι για γραμμικά συστήματα και μόνο, όπως δλδ ο παρατηρητής κατάστασης. Μετέπειτα μπορείς να βάλεις και μια συνάρτηση κόστους για να έχεις έναν LQR, που και αυτός είναι γραμμικός, άν βάλεις και στοχαστικότητα στις μετρήσεις σου έχεις LQG και φίλτρο Kalman-(αντί του παρατηρητή κατάστασης).



Καλα Φιλτρο Kalman,LQR,LQT,LQG,LQG/LGR,εξισωσεις Care-Fare,αρχη Pontryagin,δυναμικος προγραμματισμος,εξισωσεις Hamilton-Jacobi-Bellman,Φυσικοι περιορισμοι,εξισωσεις Ricatti κτλ κτλ κτλ...ηταν ολα σε μαθηματα ΣΑΕ/Ψηφιακα ΣΑΕ/Ειδικα Θεματα ΣΑΕ.Ειδικα στο τελευταιο εξισωσεις/ελεγκτες/παρατηρητες τα εκανες KAI στο Matlab ΕΑΝ ηθελες να ασχοληθεις και να μην παρεις απλα ενα 5.

Στο Πολυτεχνειο φυσικα τα μαθαινουν σε αλλο βαθος αλλα καλο ειναι να εχεις ακομα και σαν Αυτοματιστης μια ιδεα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Εδώ στο diff tool του git βλέπω αλλαγές μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικών φύλλων ενός δέντρου. Βλέπω σε ποιά γραμμή έγιναν αλλαγές, τι προστέθηκε(πράσινο), τί αφαιρέθηκε(κόκκινο) κι από ποιόν(αυτή την στιγμή το τρέχω τοπικά κι έτσι μόνο τον εαυτό μου βλέπω).

Τίποτα δεν χάνεται ότι λάθος και να κάνει κάποιος από απροσεξία οπότε τo project πάντα επιστρέφει σε σημείο που δούλευε πριν το λάθος και από κει συνεχίζει την πορεία του.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Επειδή αυτήν την στιγμή είναι Κυριακή και ασχολούμε με αυτό ενθουσιάστηκα και ήμουν ανυπόμονος. :Drool: 

Εφτιαξα λογαριασμό στο GitHub(αν κάποιος θελήσει άλλο server αλλάζουμε).

Στην βράση κολλάει το σίδερο. Όποιος θέλει ας μπει κι εκεί. Αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητα project ή μικροελεγκτή.

Ο σκοπός μας είναι να βρούμε μικροελεγκτή αρχικά και project. Θα περιμένω τις απόψεις σας μέχρι να εφαρμόσουμε το δεύτερο "καθαρό" θέμα που είπε και ο Λέπουρας.


*Μέλη*(ξανά από την αρχή πιό καθαρογραμμένα,χωρίς το δύσχρηστο πινακάκι που είχα)

Tedi (*git member*)(AVR)(C/C++/ASM)
Arkoudiaris(*git member*)(dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR)(C)
Savok(*git member*)(AVR,PICs)(C/C++/ASM)

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν εκτός αν έχασα κάποιο μήνυμα(σόρυ προσπαθώ να το οργανώσω))

     edgar

SeAfasia
giannopoulos.stavros 
Fire Doger
Panoss
katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok)
PLC(Λέπουρας)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)


Αρχικά κάντ όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω). (*link ομάδας*)

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν σου είπα την ιδέα μου (αν θέλεις βάλε την και εδώ) 
και αν σας ενδιαφέρει σαν ιδέα  να σας ρίξω 2 στο τραπέζι και μπορεί να είναι βλακεία.
ένα plc επεκτάσιμο με οθόνη (και αφής καλά θα ήτανε)και δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης πολλών αισθητήρων και τίποτα πρωτότυπο στις εξόδους με κάνα προγραμματισμό σε μορφή windows πχ με την visual basic (λέω τώρα την χαζομάρα μου) ώστε να είναι εύχρηστο στον προγραμματισμό και από έναν απλό χρήστη.
και η δεύτερη ίσως ένα ηλεκτρικό μηχανάκι αλλά με ποιο εξελιγμένα ηλεκτρονικά πχ φόρτιση κατά το κλείσιμο του γκαζιού χρήση των φρένων με τον κινητήρα πριν αναλάβουν τα κανονικά μετρήσει ρεύματος αυτονομία αισθητήρες φωτός νύχτα μέρα φλας ξεχασμένο κλπ κλπ.
σας διαθέτω 3 μηχανάκια. xlr250 mtx200 max100  :Rolleyes:

----------

The_Control_Theory (28-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> λοιπόν σου είπα την ιδέα μου (αν θέλεις βάλε την και εδώ) 
> και αν σας ενδιαφέρει σαν ιδέα  να σας ρίξω 2 στο τραπέζι και μπορεί να είναι βλακεία.
> ένα plc επεκτάσιμο με οθόνη (και αφής καλά θα ήτανε)και δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης πολλών αισθητήρων και τίποτα πρωτότυπο στις εξόδους με κάνα προγραμματισμό σε μορφή windows πχ με την visual basic (λέω τώρα την χαζομάρα μου) ώστε να είναι εύχρηστο στον προγραμματισμό και από έναν απλό χρήστη.
> και η δεύτερη ίσως ένα ηλεκτρικό μηχανάκι αλλά με ποιο εξελιγμένα ηλεκτρονικά πχ φόρτιση κατά το κλείσιμο του γκαζιού χρήση των φρένων με τον κινητήρα πριν αναλάβουν τα κανονικά μετρήσει ρεύματος αυτονομία αισθητήρες φωτός νύχτα μέρα φλας ξεχασμένο κλπ κλπ.
> σας διαθέτω 3 μηχανάκια. xlr250 mtx200 max100



Την έγραψα πριν με edit στο προηγούμενο post. Καλή ιδέα με το PLC αλλά δεν ξέρω τίποτα από μηχανάκια ούτε καν που είναι η πόρτα του συνοδηγού :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

1. Βάλτε μια λίστα με τα προτεινόμενα projects να κάνουμε ψηφοφορία. Προτείνω να είναι κάτι απλό και να μπορεί να εξομοιωθεί με κάποιο πρόγραμμα ώστε να μην είναι απαραίτητη η κατασκευή του.
2. Ποια προγράμματα πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε; Αυτό;

----------


## picdev

Οι controller για μηχανάκια είναι πολύ ακριβοί . έχουν ρύθμιση συμπεριφοράς γκαζιού και φόρτιση στα φρένα ή όταν δεν πατάς γκάζι . γενικά έχει ψωμί ή υπόθεση.

Έχει ένας συνάδελφός στη δουλειά και με κάτι καινούριες μπαταρίες λιθίου φοσφορου που έχει βάλει έχει 80km αυτονομία

Το plc είναι καλή ιδέα και αυτή αλλά οι τιμές τους έχουν πέσει αρκετά

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Σε 20 λεπτά γράφω έναν μπούσουλα. Για να κατεβάσουμε κάτι πρέπει πρώτα να βρούμε IDE και μικροελεγκτή. Αυτό που είπε ο Πάνος κάνει αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα εργαλεία.

Δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο να προλάβω να γράψω έρχομαι

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Παρακάτω(σε άλλο ποστ παλιό) έκανα λάθος και χάλασα ένα παλιό μου ποστ... Δεν μπορώ να το ανακτήσω(μπορεί να μην είχε και τίποτα σημαντικό) και είναι πανομοιότυπο με αυτό. Σόρι....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Επειδή αυτήν την στιγμή είναι Κυριακή και ασχολούμε με αυτό ενθουσιάστηκα και ήμουν ανυπόμονος. :Drool: 

Εφτιαξα λογαριασμό στο GitHub(αν κάποιος θελήσει άλλο server αλλάζουμε).

Στην βράση κολλάει το σίδερο. Όποιος θέλει ας μπει κι εκεί. Αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητα project ή μικροελεγκτή.

Ο σκοπός μας είναι να βρούμε μικροελεγκτή αρχικά και project. Θα  περιμένω τις απόψεις σας μέχρι να εφαρμόσουμε το δεύτερο "καθαρό" θέμα  που είπε και ο Λέπουρας.


*Μέλη*(ξανά από την αρχή πιό καθαρογραμμένα,χωρίς το δύσχρηστο πινακάκι που είχα)

Tedi (*git member*)(AVR)(C/C++/ASM)
Arkoudiaris(*git member*)(dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR)(C)
Savok(*git member*)(AVR,PICs)(C/C++/ASM)

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν εκτός αν έχασα κάποιο μήνυμα(σόρυ προσπαθώ να το οργανώσω))

     edgar
SeAfasia
giannopoulos.stavros 
Fire Doger
Panoss
katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok)
PLC(Λέπουρας)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)


Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω). (*link ομάδας*)
edit: Επειδή κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το κάνω ίσως θέλει να σας κάνω invite εγώ και μετά άλλοι. (Με το μπείτε θα είμαστε όλοι ισότιμοι και το project ολονών κι όχι δικό μου)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> 1. Βάλτε μια λίστα με τα προτεινόμενα projects να κάνουμε ψηφοφορία. Προτείνω να είναι κάτι απλό και να μπορεί να εξομοιωθεί με κάποιο πρόγραμμα ώστε να μην είναι απαραίτητη η κατασκευή του.
> 2. Ποια προγράμματα πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε; Αυτό;



1. Συμφωνώ για αρχή μέχρι να δέσει η ομάδα. Εξάλου είναι και οι εντολές του Git που πρέπει να μάθουμε.
2. Για να πούμε προγράμματα πρέπει πρώτα να αποφασίσουμε σε τι IDE θα δουλέψουμε. Αυτό που είπες καλό είναι αλλά υπάρχει και ενσωματομένο στο κάθε IDE όπου γίνεται πιό εύχρηστο. Στην πορεία θα πούμε.

Πάνο αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι κι εσύ πες τι μικροελεγκτή προτιμάς, τι γλώσσες ξέρεις και ιδέες για project να συμπληρώσω το πινακάκι.

----------


## SProg

> 2. Για να πούμε προγράμματα πρέπει πρώτα να αποφασίσουμε σε τι IDE θα δουλέψουμε.



Οταν ειχα παει δοκιμαστικα σε εταιρια με Emdedded που δουλευαν 90% με AVR,ειδα οτι χρησιμοποιουσαν το IAR Embedded Workbench.Δεν ειναι δωρεαν αλλα σου προσφερει ενα Limited Version.Με ειχαν παρει και τηλεφωνο απο την IAR για να με ρωτησουν τι ειμαι και τι project κανω.Τους ειπα φοιτητης και το Project και μου ειπαν οτι μπορουσαν να μοu ξεκλειδωσουν το μεγιστο επιτρεπτο του κωδικα (μεχρι ενα σημειο βεβαια) αλλα ειπα οτι δεν μου χρειαζεται(τοτε).

Αλλιως αναγκαστικα Atmel Studio 6/7.Για PIC δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Οταν ειχα παει δοκιμαστικα σε εταιρια με Emdedded που δουλευαν 90% με AVR,ειδα οτι χρησιμοποιουσαν το IAR Embedded Workbench.Δεν ειναι δωρεαν αλλα σου προσφερει ενα Limited Version.Με ειχαν παρει και τηλεφωνο απο την IAR για να με ρωτησουν τι ειμαι και τι project κανω.Τους ειπα φοιτητης και το Project και μου ειπαν οτι μπορουσαν να μοu ξεκλειδωσουν το μεγιστο επιτρεπτο του κωδικα (μεχρι ενα σημειο βεβαια) αλλα ειπα οτι δεν μου χρειαζεται(τοτε).
> 
> Αλλιως αναγκαστικα Atmel Studio 6/7.Για PIC δεν γνωριζω.



Στο Atmel Studio 7 δεν μπορεί κανείς στο AVRFreaks να βρει λύση για git. (Είναι νέο ή λόγω αγοράς από την microchip το παράτησαν?)
Δυστυχώς αν διαλέξουμε AVR και AtmelStudio πάμε στην 6.2...

Εκτός αν όντως θέλει κάποιος(επαναλαμβάνω αν διαλέξουμε AVR) να παμε στην 7 και το git να το κάνουμε εξωτερικά του IDE. Αλλά είναι πιό δύσκολο κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## Panoss

> 1. Συμφωνώ για αρχή μέχρι να δέσει η ομάδα. Εξάλου είναι και οι εντολές του Git που πρέπει να μάθουμε.
> 2. Για να πούμε προγράμματα πρέπει πρώτα να αποφασίσουμε σε τι IDE θα δουλέψουμε. Αυτό που είπες καλό είναι αλλά υπάρχει και ενσωματομένο στο κάθε IDE όπου γίνεται πιό εύχρηστο. Στην πορεία θα πούμε.
> 
> Πάνο αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι κι εσύ πες τι μικροελεγκτή προτιμάς, τι γλώσσες ξέρεις και ιδέες για project να συμπληρώσω το πινακάκι.



AVR, assembly, C, από project δεν έχω σκεφτεί κάτι.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω). (link ομάδας)
edit: Επειδή κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το κάνω ίσως θέλει να σας κάνω invite εγώ  και μετά άλλοι. (Με το μπείτε θα είμαστε όλοι ισότιμοι και το project  ολονών κι όχι δικό μου)

Μέλη*(ξανά από την αρχή πιό καθαρογραμμένα,χωρίς το δύσχρηστο πινακάκι που είχα)

Tedi (*git member*)(AVR)(C/C++/ASM)       (το όνομά μου είναι πράσινο == έκανα εγγραφή στην ιστοσελίδα του github)
Arkoudiaris(*git member*)(dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR)(C)
Savok(*git member*)(AVR,PICs)(C/C++/ASM)
Panoss(*git member*)(AVR)(C/ASM)

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν εκτός αν έχασα κάποιο μήνυμα(σόρυ προσπαθώ να το οργανώσω))

     edgar
SeAfasia
giannopoulos.stavros 
Fire Doger
Panoss
katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok)
PLC(Λέπουρας)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)

----------


## Panoss

Τέντι σου 'στειλα μήνυμα στο Git, εκεί που λέει σβήσιμο γραμμής, το βλέπεις;

Πάντως και τα 5 project θέλουν κατακευή, δεν μπορείς να τους κάνεις προσομοίωση.
Έτσι νομίζω δηλαδή.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Τέντι σου 'στειλα μήνυμα στο Git, εκεί που λέει σβήσιμο γραμμής, το βλέπεις;
> 
> Πάντως και τα 5 project θέλουν κατακευή, δεν μπορείς να τους κάνεις προσομοίωση.
> Έτσι νομίζω δηλαδή.



Αυτό που με ρωτάς με το Ηλάς μάλλον ξέχασα το ι. Γιατί με λένε Ηλία  κανονικά. Το Tedi θυμήζει Θοδωρής αλλά είναι αναγραμματισμός από το edit  του notepad.
Ναι ναι. Τώρα ψάχνω πως γίνεται να σε βάλω στο project. Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά κάνω κάτι ομαδικά στο github.

Σε δυό λεπτά ξανακοίτα. Σε έκανα invite με ίδια δικαιώματα με μένα(owner). Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι παραπάνω δικαιώματα είναι αυτά ακόμα. Αν κάνουμε άλλους add εδώ να τους κάνουμε κι αυτούς owner κι όχι member για να είμαστε ισότιμοι όλοι.

Τι ωραία!!!! :Drool: 





> Πάντως και τα 5 project θέλουν κατακευή, δεν μπορείς να τους κάνεις προσομοίωση.
> Έτσι νομίζω δηλαδή.



Ναι είναι βαρβάτα όλα. Καλά θα μπορεί καθένας να πιάσει ένα κομμάτι. Πχ κάποιος μιά οθόνη άλλος τον κινητήρα, άλλος το άλλο.
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αν πάμε κατευθείαν να κάνυμε κάτι τέτοιο θα χαλάσει η ομάδα λόγω ασυνενοησίας και έλλειψης πόρων.

Η ομάδα αυτή που σε έκανα add έχει πολλά repositoriies.
Repository είναι η βάση δεδομένων ενός δέντρου(όπου το κάθε δέντρο είναι ένα project).
Εχω φτιάξει ένα repository πειραματικό.

Μπορούμε για αρχή να κάνουμε ένα απλό πρόγραμμμα.
Μπορούμε επίσης να κάνουμε fork(σαν copy paste δεντρων) άλλων project και να τα αλλάξουμε. Σαν δυνατότητα το λέω.

----------


## Panoss

Πολύ κομμουνιστικό μου ακούγεται αυτό, θα βγει στραβό το παιδί! :Lol:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Πολύ κομμουνιστικό μου ακούγεται αυτό, θα βγει στραβό το παιδί!



α με εσένα άσχημα θα ξεμπλέξουμε. :Tongue2:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
link ομάδας*

edit: Επειδή κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το κάνω ίσως θέλει να σας κάνω invite εγώ   και μετά άλλοι. (Με το που μπείτε θα είμαστε όλοι ισότιμοι και το project   ολονών κι όχι δικό μου)*

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*)(AVR)(C/C++/ASM)       (το όνομά μου είναι πράσινο == έκανα εγγραφή στην ιστοσελίδα του github)
Arkoudiaris(*git member*)(dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR)(C)
Savok(*git member*)(AVR,PICs)(C/C++/ASM)
Panoss(*git member*)(AVR)(C/ASM)

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

     edgar
SeAfasia
giannopoulos.stavros 
Fire Doger
katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok)
PLC(Λέπουρας)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να  τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)
Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)(Tedi,Panoss)

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως το...διόρθωσες, 'Ηλίάς'.  :hahahha:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Πάντως το...διόρθωσες, 'Ηλίάς'.




Κοίτα τι θα γράψω τώρα(εννοώ στο git όχι αυτό --->). Δεν σε βλέπω όμως να δέχτηκες την πρόσκληση. Μήπως έκανα κάτι λάθος?
Αν το βρεις πάνε άλλαξτο...

----------


## Panoss

Πρόσκληση; Γουάτ πρόσκληση; Δε βλέπω τίποτα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Πρόσκληση; Γουάτ πρόσκληση; Δε βλέπω τίποτα.




panosss με τρία s δεν είσαι στο git? Ασχετα που εδώ το έχεις με 2 και λες εμένα για το Ηλίάς

----------


## Panoss

Ναι με τρία.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ναι με τρία.



Τώρα? Το βρήκα κι από αλλού.

----------


## Fire Doger

*git member*AVR 5/10
Pic 2/10
Καλή C/C++/ASM
Μέτρια C#/Java

----------


## Panoss

Όχι τίποτα, κανονικά μάλλον θα έπρεπε να βλέπω κάτι που να λέει 'έχετε πρόσκληση' ή κάτι τέτοιο ε;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
link ομάδας*

edit: Επειδή κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το κάνω ίσως θέλει να σας κάνω invite εγώ    και μετά άλλοι. (Με το που μπείτε θα είμαστε όλοι ισότιμοι και το  project   ολονών κι όχι δικό μου)*

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*)(AVR)(C/C++/ASM)       (το όνομά μου είναι πράσινο == έκανα εγγραφή στην ιστοσελίδα του github)
Arkoudiaris(*git member*)(dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR)(C)
Savok(*git member*)(AVR,PICs)(C/C++/ASM)
Panoss(*git member*)(AVR)(C/ASM)
Fire Doger*(git member)*(AVR,Pic)(C/C++/ASM)   C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα project

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

     edgar
SeAfasia
giannopoulos.stavros 
katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok)
PLC(Λέπουρας)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να   τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)
Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)(Tedi,Panoss)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Όχι τίποτα, κανονικά μάλλον θα έπρεπε να βλέπω κάτι που να λέει 'έχετε πρόσκληση' ή κάτι τέτοιο ε;



Έκανα πρόσκληση μόλις και στον Fire Dogger αν δεν μπει κι αυτός μάλλον εγώ κάνω κάτι λάθος.
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που τα πειράζω αυτά. Λογικά ναι κάτι τέτοιο θα έβγαζε.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Σχεδόν σε όλους έκανα invitation. Πανο, Σάββα, Fire Dogger

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πάνω σε μένα γράφει αυτό



Για μπείτε στο https://github.com/hlektronikaDOTgr όπως λέει ο καθένας.

o FireDogger μπήκε. Να μας πει πως να μπεί και ο Πάνος και οι άλλοι.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Έκανα πρόσκληση μόλις και στον Fire Dogger αν δεν μπει κι αυτός μάλλον εγώ κάνω κάτι λάθος.
> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που τα πειράζω αυτά. Λογικά ναι κάτι τέτοιο θα έβγαζε.



Εμένα μου ήρθε email με το invitation και μπήκα. :Smile:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Εμένα μου ήρθε email με το invitation και μπήκα.




Ας μας πει και ο Πάνος.
Λογικά θα ήρθε και σε κείνον.Μπήκε.

O Σάββας δεν έχει μπει και το έκανε fork σε δικό του δέντρο. Δεν είμαστε στην ίδια ομάδα. Σε περίπτωση που νομίζει ότι έτσι το κάναμε και εμείς.

----------


## Panoss

> Πάνω σε μένα γράφει αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> Για μπείτε στο https://github.com/hlektronikaDOTgr όπως λέει ο καθένας.
> 
> o FireDogger μπήκε. Να μας πει πως να μπεί και ο Πάνος και οι άλλοι.



Οκ, στο https://github.com/hlektronikaDOTgr μου βγήκε ένα κουμπί 'View invitation' κι έκανα αποδοχή.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Δεν ξέρω για σας εγώ έχω πορωθεί.

Πάνο δες τα αντίποινα στο git :Lol:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πρώτες εντολές που πρέπει να ξέρεται.

Pull(τραβάει το δέντρο από τον server στον IDE(όταν το διαλέξουμε))
Push(επιστρέφει στο δέντρο τις αλλαγές),
 Commit(δημιουργεί φύλλα)
branch(δημιουργεί κλαδιά)

Τις υπόλοιπες δεν τις ξέρω κι εγώ καλά.

Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα κατεβάσουμε το git στο pc και κάποιο plugin για το IDE που θα διαλέξουμε.

Όταν οργανωθούμε πλήρως καθένας θα πρέπει να δουλεύει στο δικό του branch και να ζητάει pull request όταν νομίζει πως ο κώδικας του θα είναι σταθερός. Αλλιώς νομίζω γίνεται μπλέξιμο.
Δείτε και κάνα βιντεάκι με οδηγίες.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
link ομάδας*

edit: Επειδή κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το κάνω ίσως θέλει να σας κάνω invite εγώ     και μετά άλλοι. (Με το που μπείτε θα είμαστε όλοι ισότιμοι και το   project   ολονών κι όχι δικό μου)*

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*)(AVR)(C/C++/ASM)       (το όνομά μου είναι πράσινο == έκανα εγγραφή στην ιστοσελίδα του github)
Arkoudiaris(*git member*)(dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR)(C)
Savok(*git member*)(AVR,PICs)(C/C++/ASM)
Panoss(*git member*)(AVR)(C/ASM)
Fire Doger*(git member)*(AVR,Pic)(C/C++/ASM)    C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά  αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα project

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

     edgar
SeAfasia
giannopoulos.stavros 
katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok)
PLC(Λέπουρας)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να    τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)
Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)(Tedi,Panoss)

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω λογαριασμό στο github σαν SeAfasia,τι κάνω μετά;

----------


## Fire Doger

> έχω λογαριασμό στο github σαν SeAfasia,τι κάνω μετά;



Σου έστειλα invite. Εγώ είδα το λινκ στο email και πάτησα αποδοχή. Ίσως στο εμφανίσει και στο github.

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

Μπράβο σας, βλέπω οτι οργανωνόσαστε σιγά σιγά και μ΄αρέσει αυτό.
Επίσης βλέπω οτι όλοι ξέρετε C ένω οι 4,5 στους 5 ξέρετε απο AVR & ASM.
Θα σας πρότεινα να ξεκινήσετε με κατι μικρό σε C με AVR για να δέσετε λίγο.
Εγώ είμαι αυτοδίδακτος στους μΕ, έχω ασχοληθεί μόνο με AVR σε ASM κυρίως και λίγο C, τελευταία με Arduino & raspberry.
Οπότε μάλλον δύσκολο το βλέπω να σας βοηθάω, θα σας παρακολουθώ όμως.
Σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM) 
Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)
Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)
Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)
Fire Doger (*git member*) (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα project
SeAfasia (*git member*) *(SOS!!! SeAfasia πες μας και λίγα λόγια για γλώσσες που ξέρεις και μικροελεγτές για να ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω η ομάδα τι δυνατότητες και βλέψεις έχει.)
*edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)
gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok,gssouf)
PLC(Λέπουρας,gsouf)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να     τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)
Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)(Tedi,Panoss)
Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες( edgar ) πχ..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmY

----------


## gsouf

παίδες 'ανοιξα και γω στο github σαν giorgossouf  

σαν προτζεκτ θα έλεγα και γω η τον έλεγχο κινητήρα η το plc

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> παίδες 'ανοιξα και γω στο github σαν giorgossouf  
> 
> σαν προτζεκτ θα έλεγα και γω η τον έλεγχο κινητήρα η το plc



Σε έκανα invite. Παίρνει κάνα 5 λεπτά και θα έρθει ένα email και θα σου πει να πατήσεις ένα link που θα σε πάει στο github ώστε να πατήσεις accept invitation ή κάποιο παρόμοιο μήνυμα.

----------

gsouf (29-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM) 
Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)
Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)
Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)
Fire Doger (*git member*)  (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να  προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα  project
SeAfasia (*git member*) *(SOS!!! SeAfasia πες μας και λίγα λόγια για γλώσσες που ξέρεις και μικροελεγτές για να ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω η ομάδα τι δυνατότητες και βλέψεις έχει.)
*edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)
gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok,gssouf)
PLC(Λέπουρας,gsouf)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να      τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)
Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)(Tedi,Panoss)
Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες( edgar ) πχ..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmY

----------


## SeAfasia

*SeAfasia (git member) (SOS!!! SeAfasia πες μας και λίγα λόγια για γλώσσες που ξέρεις και μικροελεγτές για να ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω η ομάδα τι δυνατότητες και βλέψεις έχει.)
*

σα½ρρυ παίδες ήμουν εκτός,
στη C και Μcu της microchip σε Hi-tech compiler και IDE το mplab,με ενδιαφέρει γενική γκάμα των δυνατοτήτων που προσφέρει ένας Mcu δλδ ADC,LCD interfacing,κτλπ..

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM) 
Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)
Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)
Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)
Fire Doger (*git member*)   (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να   προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα   project
SeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ)
edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)
gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware

*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC
Έλεγχο κινητήρα(Savkok,gssouf)
PLC(Λέπουρας,gsouf)
Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό(Λέπουρας, προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να       τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)
Τετρακόπτερο(Tedi)
Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)(Tedi,Panoss)
Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες( edgar ) πχ..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmY

----------


## navar

ο χρονος μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να βοηθήσω , μιας και το κόβω να ξαναχάνομαι σε λίγο.
επίσης οι γνώσεις μου βλέπω οτι ειναι πολυ υποδεέστερες απο τους συμμετέχοντες !
οπότε θα αρκεστώ στο ρόλο του απλού παρατηρητή

βέβαια ως δημιουργικός και λογικός άνθρωπος θα κάνω και εγω την επιλογή μου και θα πώ οτι ένα ωραίο project ειναι ενα "εξυπνο quadcopter" 
αρκεί βέβαια στον ρόλο του R&D cfief designer mother fucker να βάλετε τον finos που έχει την ανάλογη εμπειρία !!!!

----------


## Panoss

:hahahha: λείπει ο Βάγγος από τη Σαρακοστή;
Όχι μόνο τσιφ μδφκ, αλλά θα τον στείλουμε και στην πρώτη επανδρωμένη(?) αποστολή quadcopter στο διάστημα!

----------


## SeAfasia

Tedi,
CNC σίγουρα όπως και οπτικοποίηση διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD MODULE 2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο 2.4" TFT LCD Module Display με Touch Panel.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

χαχαχ Δεν είναι κάτ που θα γίνει σε ένα μήνα. Θα πάρει πολύ χρόνο όλο αυτό. Δεν νομίζω κάποιος από δω να έχει τον χρόνο να ασχολείται όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα.
Και μιά φορά την βδομάδα να γίνεται κι από κάτι επειδή είναι ήδη 8 νομίζω άτομα θα προχωράνε οι αλλαγές.
Ούτε οι γνώσεις είναι πρόβλημα. Ίσα κάποιος που δεν έχει θα φύγει με περισσότερες.
Ο χρόνος είναι όντως πρόβλημα. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει κανένας και πολύ σήμερα. Μιά φορά την βδομάδα καθένας να γράφει κι από κάτι με 8 άτομα προχωράει το project.
Επίσης είναι καλύτερα να μην γίνονται τα πράγματα και πολύ γρήγορα ώστε να προλαβαίνουν όλοι να είναι συγχρονισμένοι.

Aυτές είναι προσωπικές μου γνώμες και μόνο. Η ομάδα ας αποφασίσει και ας δει.

----------


## SeAfasia

σωστά το θέτεις,σιγά σιγά και βλέπουμε...
Να ρωτήσω,τι project θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε σαν ιδέα και μετέπειτα σαν υλοποίηση τόσο δε κώδικα όσο σε υλικά;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Tedi,
> CNC σίγουρα όπως και οπτικοποίηση διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD MODULE  2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο 2.4" TFT LCD  Module Display με Touch Panel.



Λοιπόν επειδή έχω βάλει τα ονόματα δίπλα τα project και φαίνεται σαν ψηφοφορία θα σβήσω όλα τα ονόματα και θα καταγράψω απλά τις ιδέες.
Μετά σε δεύτερο χρόνο θα κάνουμε ψηφοφορία και εκεί θα δούμε ποιοί θέλουν ποιό project.
Το ίδιο και για μικροελεγκτές.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Λοιπόν επειδή έχω βάλει τα ονόματα δίπλα τα project και φαίνεται σαν ψηφοφορία θα σβήσω όλα τα ονόματα και θα καταγράψω απλά τις ιδέες.
> Μετά σε δεύτερο χρόνο θα κάνουμε ψηφοφορία και εκεί θα δούμε ποιοί θέλουν ποιό project.
> Το ίδιο και για μικροελεγκτές.



Μια χαρά Tedi...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM) Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C) Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM) Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM) Fire Doger (*git member*)    (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να    προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα    project SeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ) edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM) gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware 
 
*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC Έλεγχο κινητήρα PLC Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό( Ο Λέπουρας προσφέρει 3 μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να        τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια) Τετρακόπτερο Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware) Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες πχ.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmY Οπτικοποίηση  διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD MODULE   2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το  nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο 2.4" TFT LCD   Module Display με Touch Panel. 
*
uC*(προτείνεται να βάλω στη λίστα)

AVR  PIC Arduino Texas(κάπως αλλιώς να το γράψω?) dsPIC(είναι στην ίδια κατηορία με PIC? Δεν ξέρω διορθώστε με) Άλλο

----------


## Fire Doger

Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν νομίζω να μας κυνηγάει και κανείς ντε και καλά να παραδώσουμε προϊόν.
Εμένα για παράδειγμα στόχος μου είναι να μάθω πως λειτουργεί το git, να δω την λογική στην σχεδίαση 'έμπειρου' κώδικα, και να μάθω και 5 πράγματα παραπάνω πέρα απ' αυτά που μου προσφέρει η σχολή με ποιο ευχάριστο τρόπο απ' το να κάθομαι να τα κάνω μόνος μου.

Λόγο χρόνου είναι φυσικό πως για ένα πρότζεκτ 1 άτομο θα βαρεθεί κάποια στιγμή ενώ σε ομάδα λειτουργεί καλύτερα.

Τώρα αν προκύψει και κάτι χρήσιμο για εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικού πολύ καλύτερα, και αρκετά αξιόλογη (για το εξωτερικό περισσότερο) προσθήκη στο βιογραφικό η σχεδίαση προϊόντος μέσω κοινότητας.

----------


## manolena

Γειά σας παιδιά, εγώ θα σας πρότεινα να προσθέσετε (με μεγάλες πιθανότητες χρήσης) και μ/ε με πυρήνα ARM. Υπάρχουν πολλά αναπτυξιακά για τη σειρά STM32F1xx της ST για παράδειγμα με πολύ αξιόλογες κριτικές αλλά και περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης. Όσο για τη συμμετοχή, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μιας και οι γνώσεις μου είναι μόνο ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου χωρίς θεωρίες και μόρφωση απο εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Η δε κοινότητα του GitHub μου είναι γνωστή απο το 2013 που έχω εγγραφεί αλλά δεν έχω δραστηριότητα. Πολύ θα χαρώ να δώ πρόοδό σας...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γειά σας παιδιά, εγώ θα σας πρότεινα να προσθέσετε (με μεγάλες πιθανότητες χρήσης) και μ/ε με πυρήνα ARM. Υπάρχουν πολλά αναπτυξιακά για τη σειρά STM32F1xx της ST για παράδειγμα με πολύ αξιόλογες κριτικές αλλά και περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης. Όσο για τη συμμετοχή, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μιας και οι γνώσεις μου είναι μόνο ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου χωρίς θεωρίες και μόρφωση απο εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Η δε κοινότητα του GitHub μου είναι γνωστή απο το 2013 που έχω εγγραφεί αλλά δεν έχω δραστηριότητα. Πολύ θα χαρώ να δώ πρόοδό σας...



 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------

manolena (29-02-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Όσο για τη συμμετοχή, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μιας και οι γνώσεις μου είναι μόνο ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου χωρίς θεωρίες και μόρφωση απο εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Η δε κοινότητα του GitHub μου είναι γνωστή απο το 2013 που έχω εγγραφεί αλλά δεν έχω δραστηριότητα. Πολύ θα χαρώ να δώ πρόοδό σας...



Μπροστά σε αυτά που έχω δει να παρουσιάζεις στο φόρουμ πιστεύω αδικείς τον εαυτό σου!


Edit: Χαχα έμεινε κόκαλο ο Κώστας :Lol:

----------

manolena (29-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Γειά σας παιδιά, εγώ θα σας πρότεινα να  προσθέσετε (με μεγάλες πιθανότητες χρήσης) και μ/ε με πυρήνα ARM.  Υπάρχουν πολλά αναπτυξιακά για τη σειρά STM32F1xx της ST για παράδειγμα  με πολύ αξιόλογες κριτικές αλλά και περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης. Όσο για τη  συμμετοχή, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μιας και  οι γνώσεις μου είναι μόνο ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου χωρίς θεωρίες και  μόρφωση απο εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Η δε κοινότητα του GitHub μου είναι  γνωστή απο το 2013 που έχω εγγραφεί αλλά δεν έχω δραστηριότητα. Πολύ θα  χαρώ να δώ πρόοδό σας...



Manolena σε ευχαριστούμε. Θα προσθέσω τους ARM στην λίστα. Είναι όντως πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

Λόγο εκτίμησης προς το πρόσωπό σου λόγω των κατασκευών που έχεις παρουσιάσει κατά καιρούς εδώ να σου πω πως αν δηλώνεις πως έχεις εμπειρία ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου τότε να πω πως αυτή η εμπειρία είναι πολύ δεμένη και θα την ζήλευαν άλλοι επαγγελματίες.
Εγώ θα σε ήθελα στην ομάδα αν είχες χρόνο.
Κανένας δεν έχει χρόνο. Ούτε εγώ. Περιμένω να ξεκινήσω δουλειά σε λίγο. Μαθήματα σε φροντηστήριο υπολογιστών. Το project θα αργήσει να τελειώσει. Κανένας δεν μας βιάζει. Μπορείς να είσαι παρατηρητής του git και να συμβάλεις όταν νοιώσεις.
Μπορεί να δεις πράγματα που θα σε εξελίξουν στην πορεία σου με τους μικροελεγκτές.

Σκέψου το.

edit: κι εγώ σαν τον Κώστα  :Confused1:  χαχαχα

----------

manolena (29-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM)Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)Fire Doger (*git member*)     (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να     προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα     projectSeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ)edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware
 
*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNCΈλεγχο κινητήραPLCΜηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό( Ο Λέπουρας προσφέρει 3  μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να        τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου.  Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)ΤετρακόπτεροΚάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες πχ.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmYΟπτικοποίηση  διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD  MODULE   2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το  nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο  2.4" TFT LCD   Module Display με Touch Panel.
*
uC*(προτείνεται να βάλω στη λίστα)

AVR PICArduinoTexas(κάπως αλλιώς να το γράψω?)dsPIC(είναι στην ίδια κατηορία με PIC? Δεν ξέρω διορθώστε με)ARM(πχ STM32F1xx)Άλλο

----------


## Panoss

> Γειά σας παιδιά, εγώ θα σας πρότεινα να προσθέσετε (με μεγάλες πιθανότητες χρήσης) και μ/ε με πυρήνα ARM. Υπάρχουν πολλά αναπτυξιακά για τη σειρά STM32F1xx της ST για παράδειγμα με πολύ αξιόλογες κριτικές αλλά και περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης. Όσο για τη συμμετοχή, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι μιας και οι γνώσεις μου είναι μόνο ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου χωρίς θεωρίες και μόρφωση απο εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Η δε κοινότητα του GitHub μου είναι γνωστή απο το 2013 που έχω εγγραφεί αλλά δεν έχω δραστηριότητα. Πολύ θα χαρώ να δώ πρόοδό σας...



Να γραφτείς, δεν πείθεις ότι είσαι ερασιτέχνης  :Lol: .

Κι εγώ ερασιτέχνης είμαι αλλά γράφτηκα, σιγά τι έγινε;

Προτείνω για project ESR meter, μάλλον μπορεί να εξομοιωθεί κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό τουλάχιστον κι είναι και χρήσιμο όργανο.

----------

manolena (29-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Προτείνω για project ESR meter, μάλλον μπορεί να εξομοιωθεί κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό τουλάχιστον κι είναι και χρήσιμο όργανο.



Εμένα μου ήρθε η ιδέα για τροφοδοτικό πάγκου με ρυθμιζόμενη τάση και ρεύμα τώρα που το πες γιατί μου λείπουν εργαλεία.
Προσθέτω στην λίστα και τα δύο.

Σορυ που την βάζω συνέχεια πάνω πάνω αλλά για να την βλέπουν όλοι όταν μπαίνουν.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM) Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C) Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM) Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM) Fire Doger (*git member*)      (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να      προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για άλλα      project SeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ) edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM) gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware 
 
*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNC Έλεγχο κινητήρα PLC Μηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό( Ο Λέπουρας προσφέρει 3   μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να        τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου.   Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια) Τετρακόπτερο Κάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware) Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες πχ.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmY Οπτικοποίηση  διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD   MODULE   2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το  nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο   2.4" TFT LCD   Module Display με Touch Panel. ESR meter Τροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο πάγκου με έλεγχο τάσης και ρεύματος 
*
uC*(προτείνεται να βάλω στη λίστα)

AVR  PIC Arduino Texas(κάπως αλλιώς να το γράψω?) dsPIC(είναι στην ίδια κατηορία με PIC? Δεν ξέρω διορθώστε με) ARM(πχ STM32F1xx) Άλλο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον (χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)
> ...
> GeorgeVita



Tedi, ανέφερα ότι είναι καλή ιδέα και αν έχω καμιά ιδέα την παραθέτω εδώ.
Δεν έχω χρόνο για πραγματική συμμετοχή και επιπλέον οι γνώσεις/δεξιότητές μου είναι εκτός μόδας (NOPs σε PIC12C508)...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Tedi, ανέφερα ότι είναι καλή ιδέα και αν έχω καμιά ιδέα την παραθέτω εδώ.
> Δεν έχω χρόνο για πραγματική συμμετοχή και επιπλέον οι γνώσεις/δεξιότητές μου είναι εκτός μόδας (NOPs σε PIC12C50...



Α συγνώμη θα μπέρδεψα απαντήσεις. Με την ευκαιρία όταν λέμε NOPs τι εννοούμε την εντολή nop που δεν κάνει τίποτα ή κάτι άλλο?

Αν είναι την εντολή που δεν κάνει τίποτα χαχχαχα καλό :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Άντε να χαθείτε, παλιόπαιδα! Πολύ με συγκινήσατε και σας ευχαριστώ όλους απο την καρδιά μου...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Άντε να χαθείτε, παλιόπαιδα! Πολύ με συγκινήσατε και σας ευχαριστώ όλους απο την καρδιά μου...



 :Smile:  Αρα........! :Rolleyes:  Θα ρθεις? :Pray: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα με τα κίτρινα πρόσωπα δεν θέλω να σε πιέσω.
Νομίζω όλοι θέλουμε να έρθεις.

----------

manolena (29-02-16)

----------


## manolena

Πολλοί με ξέρουν απο *εδώ* και καταλαβαίνετε πως υπάρχουν πολλές υποχρεώσεις (χωρίς αντίκρυσμα τις περισσότερες φορές, εννοείται...) που κλέβουν πολύ χρόνο... Αλλά δεν θα πω ποτέ όχι, ούτε πρόκειται να αρνηθώ να προσφέρω αν με χρειαστείτε σε οτιδήποτε οι λίγες γνώσεις μου μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Χαίρομαι πολύ βλέποντας τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες.

Α, Tedi, όσο για την ιδέα που σου ήρθε πιο πάνω (  :Wink:  ), είναι *όλα* ελεύθερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν όσα έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα, οπότε έστω κι έτσι, να μια βοήθεια που μπορώ να προσφέρω...

----------

The_Control_Theory (29-02-16)

----------


## manolena

> ...και επιπλέον οι γνώσεις/δεξιότητές μου είναι εκτός μόδας (NOPs σε PIC12C50...



Οι μόδες μας ταιριάζουν... Με τι ανάβεις το γκαζάκι του καφέ; Με φυτίλι και ήσκα;  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Πολλοί με ξέρουν απο *εδώ* και  καταλαβαίνετε πως υπάρχουν πολλές υποχρεώσεις (χωρίς αντίκρυσμα τις  περισσότερες φορές, εννοείται...) που κλέβουν πολύ χρόνο... Αλλά δεν θα  πω ποτέ όχι, ούτε πρόκειται να αρνηθώ να προσφέρω αν με χρειαστείτε σε  οτιδήποτε οι λίγες γνώσεις μου μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Χαίρομαι πολύ  βλέποντας τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες.
> 
> Α, Tedi, όσο για την ιδέα που σου ήρθε πιο πάνω (  ), είναι *όλα* ελεύθερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν όσα έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα, οπότε έστω κι έτσι, να μια βοήθεια που μπορώ να προσφέρω...



Τυχαία μου ήρθε επειδή κι ο Πάνος είπε για εργαλείο (ESR Meter).

Θα κάτσω να το διαβάσω το θέμα. Δεν το θυμάμαι. Μπορεί και να έχω απαντήσει τίποτα αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα.

edit: Ευχαριστούμε. Αν αποφασίσει η ομάδα τροφοδοτικό θα είναι καλό.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Γειά σας παιδιά, εγώ θα σας πρότεινα να προσθέσετε (με μεγάλες πιθανότητες χρήσης) και μ/ε με πυρήνα ARM. Υπάρχουν πολλά αναπτυξιακά για τη σειρά STM32F1xx της ST για παράδειγμα με πολύ αξιόλογες κριτικές αλλά και περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης.* Όσο για τη συμμετοχή, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι* μιας και οι γνώσεις μου είναι μόνο ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου χωρίς θεωρίες και μόρφωση απο εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Η δε κοινότητα του GitHub μου είναι γνωστή απο το 2013 που έχω εγγραφεί αλλά δεν έχω δραστηριότητα. Πολύ θα χαρώ να δώ πρόοδό σας...



Να εισαι καλα ρε μανο με εκανες και γελασα,θα σου εβαζα thumbs down επειδη αδικεις τον εαυτο σου αλλα δεν το κανω γιατι δεν το εχω με τα thumbs down. :Smile: 
Μπες μανο μονο "ερασιτεχνης" δεν θα φανεις.

----------

manolena (29-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*Αρχικά κάντε όσοι θέλετε έναν λογαριασμό στο www.github.com και γίνετε μέλη σε αυτήν την κενή ομάδα(το όνομα αν δεν μας αρέσει αλλάζει, το έβαλα έτσι για ομορφιά για να σας πορώσω).
HyperLink ομάδας GitHub**

Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM)Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)Fire Doger (*git member*)       (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω να       προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για  άλλα      projectSeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ)edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardware
 
*Δήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)

katmadas
GeorgeVita

*Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNCΈλεγχο κινητήραPLCΜηχανάκι ηλεκτρικό( Ο Λέπουρας προσφέρει 3    μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να        τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου.    Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)ΤετρακόπτεροΚάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες πχ.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmYΟπτικοποίηση  διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD    MODULE   2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το  nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο    2.4" TFT LCD   Module Display με Touch Panel.ESR meterΤροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο πάγκου με έλεγχο τάσης και ρεύματος
*
uC*(προτείνεται να βάλω στη λίστα)

AVR PICArduinoTexas(κάπως αλλιώς να το γράψω?)dsPIC(είναι στην ίδια κατηορία με PIC? Δεν ξέρω διορθώστε με)ARM(πχ STM32F1xx)Άλλο

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αν καταλήξετε σε έτοιμη πλακέτα, παρακάτω δύο λίστες με αναπτυξιακά συστήματα για μC, x-duino, SBC

Make: The Maker’s Guide to Boards, Find the Right Board
linuxgizmos.com, Ringing in 2016 with 64 open-spec, hacker friendly SBCs

----------


## manolena

> Σορυ που την βάζω συνέχεια πάνω πάνω αλλά για να την βλέπουν όλοι όταν μπαίνουν.



[off-topic]
Δηλαδή αν κάποιος απ' έξω έβλεπε ετούτο εδώ, τι θα σκεφτόταν; Σκουπίζω ακόμα τις μύξες μου απο τα γέλια!!!! Πολύ καλό το αυθόρμητο!!!
[off-topic]

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Αν καταλήξετε σε έτοιμη πλακέτα, παρακάτω δύο λίστες με αναπτυξιακά συστήματα για μC, x-duino, SBC
> 
> Make: The Maker’s Guide to Boards, Find the Right Board
> linuxgizmos.com, Ringing in 2016 with 64 open-spec, hacker friendly SBCs



Τα βάζω στην λίστα. Α μόλις είδα ότι είναι λίστα κι όχι ένα συγκεκριμένο. Μόλις αποφασίσουμε μικροελεγκτή θα το έχουμε υπόψιν





> [off-topic]
> Δηλαδή αν κάποιος απ' έξω έβλεπε ετούτο εδώ, τι θα σκεφτόταν; Σκουπίζω ακόμα τις μύξες μου απο τα γέλια!!!! Πολύ καλό το αυθόρμητο!!!
> [off-topic]



χαχαχα

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Επειδή δένει η ομάδα να πω δυό πράγματα.

Πλέον πείτε ιδέες εδώ για *project* και να τις προσθέτω είτε για *μικροελεγκτές* για να μαζέψω την λίστα και να κάνουμε σύντομα *ψηφοφορία*.
(Αν δεν είναι κάτι από τα υπάρχοντα στην λίστα.)

Πάω να οργανώσω τις πρώτες έννοιες του git για να σας τις δείξω γενικά κι όχι συγκεκριμένα.
Στο git είμαι κι εγώ ερασιτέχνης και ξέρω πολύ λίγα. Δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ με ομάδα.

To github(διαφορετικό από το git) είναι υπηρεσία και είναι ο πιό εύκολος τρόπος να έχεις τζάμπα server αν δεν έχεις δικό σου.
Θα μπορούσαμε αν θέλαμε να έχουμε δικό μας server αλλά ποιό το νόημα και γιατί να ξοδευτούμε.
Θα μπορούσαμε να διαλέξουμε άλλη υπηρεσία αλλά το github είναι το πιό γνωστό και φιλικό προς εμας κατά την γνώμη μου.

Το git είναι open source και το ανακάλυψε ο ιδρυτής του Linux Linus Torvalds με βοήθεια της κοινότητας αργότερα.
Είναι ένα πρόγραμμα το οποίο το κάνουμε εγκατάσταση στον υπολογιστή μας.
Με το που διαλέξουμε και ide θα κάνουμε εγκατάσταση και ένα plug-in(εκτός αν είναι ήδη ενσωματομένο) που επικοινωνεί με το git και μπορούμε να έχουμε την όλη την λειτουργικότητα του μέσα στο ide μας.
Ίσως κάνω και βίντεο στο youtube τότε να σας δείξω πως μπαίνουμε.(βέβαια να μάθω και το ide αν είναι άγνωστο για μένα)

Η λειτουργικότητα του git είναι ότι *μπορούμε να σώζουμε όποιοδήποτε αρχείο μέσα στη πορεία του χρόνου και να ξέρουμε ποιός έκανε μεταβολες και πότε. Αν υπάρχουν και σχόλια θα ξέρουμε και το γιατί.*
Αυτό σημαίνει πως ακόμη κι αν κάποιο μέλος κάνει πατάτα καταλάθος και σβήσει μιά χρήσιμη συνάρτηση εκείνη δεν χάνεται.




> Αυτό επίσης σημαίνει πως κάποιος με λιγότερες γνώσεις μικροελεγκτών δει τον κώδικά του αλλαγμένο θα μάθει τι ήταν καλύτερο να είχε κάνει.
> Αν η αλλαγή δεν είναι καλύτερη η ομάδα θα το κρίνει και θα επανέλθουμε πίσω στον αρχικό κώδικα και έτσι θα μάθει ο έμπειρος από τα λάθη του.
> Όλοι μαθαίνουν. Αυτό ακριβώς είχα στο μυαλό μου όταν έκανα την πρόταση εδώ. Να μπουν μικροί μεγάλοι.



Τα κλαδιά σας τα είπα.
Τα φύλλα σας τα είπα.

Στο git είπαμε δεν χάνονται αρχεία. Τίποτα δεν χάνεται. Αλλά μπορεί να γίνει μακαρονάδα και να είναι εκεί αλλά να μην το βρίσκουμε μέσα στα κλαδιά και τα φύλλα.
Επειδή δουλεύουμε πολλοί είναι κάποιοι κανόνες που θα πρέπει να ισχύουν. Αυτούς τους κανόνες δυστυχώς δεν τους έχω μάθει ακόμη και προσπαθώ μέρες τώρα βλέποντας βιντεάκια ώστε να μάθω πράγματα.
Δεν είναι κανόνες του git αλλά κάθε ομάδα φτιάχνει τους δικούς της.
Βέβαια *υπάρχουν σίγουρες συνταγές* μιάς επιτυχημένης ομάδας git τις οποίες τις ξέρω παπαγαλία κι όχι πραγματικά.
Έχω διαβάσει αυτές τις συνταγές αλλά χρειάζεται ομάδα και ήμουν πάντα μόνος μου για να τις δοκιμάσω.

Είμαι τις άποψης πως όλοι είμαστε ισότιμοι αν και φαίνεται πως κάνω κουμάντο εγώ μιας και εγώ έφτιαξα το θέμα αλλά θέλω να αποτραβηχτώ τώρα που θα οργανωθεί αυτό και καταφέρουμε όλοι να φτιάξουμε κάποιο demo project. (πχ Έστω ένα led να αναβοσβήνει και μέσω git να το αλλάζουμε ο καθένας και να βλέπουμε οι υπόλοιποι τις αλλαγές.)
Δεν θέλω να έχω εγώ την τύχη της ομάδας. Ο σκοπός μου να ενωθούμε έγινε και τώρα είμαι σαν εσας.
*Να μιλάμε όλοι σε όλους κι όχι όλοι σε μένα. Ισως πρέπει να βρούμε και έναν δίαυλο γιατί μιλάμε πότε εδώ και πότε στο git.
Πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ένα μέρος να μιλάμε για να μην χάνονται μήνύματα. Ίσως τώρα να είναι καλή η ιδέα να γίνει ένα άλλο θέμα όπου να μιλάμε καθαρά μόνο όσοι συμμετέχουμε στο project και ο mod να μας καθαρίζει το θέμα να μην μπερδευόμαστε.
Κι εδώ να μιλάμε με την υπόλοιπη κοινότητα που θα θέλει να μας παροτρύνει ή να μας δώσει ιδέες.*

Επίσης φαντάζομαι όμως πως για να δουλέψει μιά ομάδα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποιοι ρόλοι. Δεν ξέρω τι ρόλοι είναι αυτοί η ομάδα θα τα σκεφτεί και στην πορεία.
Γιατί μέχρι να δεθούμε σίγουρα θα γίνονται λάθη. Σε κάθε λάθος που θα γίνεται θα μαθαίνουμε πράγματα και θα αποφασίζουμε λύσεις μαζί. Αυτές οι λύσεις ίσως γίνουν μόνιμες κι έτσι ίσως έρθει η ανάγκη για τους ρόλους που φαντάζομαι.

Παραδείγματα ρόλων.

Ποιός θα είναι υπεύθυνος του master κλαδιού το οποίο θα πρέπει να είναι καθαρό γιατί αυτό είναι το σημείο αναφοράς κάθε φορά.
Ποιός θα είναι υπεύθυνος να το αναβαθμίζει.
Ποιός θα είναι υπεύθυνος του άλλου κλαδιού
Ποιός θα είναι υπεύθυνος να ελέγχει τον κώδικα για σχόλια
κλπ κλπ
*Εννοείται όλοι θα προγραμματίζουμε.* Δεν θα είναι κάποιος τερματοφύλακας. Όλοι θα έχουμε λόγο.
Επίσης όλοι είμαστε admin(εκτός αν έκανα τίποτα λάθος να το ψάξετε και να το διορθώσουμε)

Άλλο θέμα είναι οι *κανόνες για σχόλια*. Πχ νομίζω η ανάγκη σχολίων είναι επιτακτική εδώ γιατί πως θα καταλαβαίνουν οπι υπόλοιποι τον κώδικα αν δεν έχει σχόλια.
Επίσης πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε να αποφασίσουμε για έναν τύπο σχολίων ώστε να λειτουργούν με το doxygen ή έστω να είναι κοινά για τον κώδικα.

Να κάνουμε *ψηφοφορία* για μικροελεγκτή, project και αν χρειαστεί να ορίσουμε και ρόλους ή ότι άλλο σκεφτείτε.
Βασικά πείτε πάρτε πρωτοβουλίες κάντε ζητήστε. Ο καθένας στον χρόνο που μπορεί λόγω δουλειάς ή άλλων υποχρεώσεων.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να γράψω που θα θέλει ο καθένας να ακούσει και δεν το έκανα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Ένα groupάκι *εδώ* δεν θα βοηθούσε? Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να το καθαρίζει και ο δημιουργός του γκρούπ γιατί ο Λίο θα πάρει καμιά βρεμένη σανίδα και θα μας κυνηγάει στο τέλος :Tongue2:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ένα groupάκι *εδώ*  δεν θα βοηθούσε? Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να το καθαρίζει και ο  δημιουργός του γκρούπ γιατί ο Λίο θα πάρει καμιά βρεμένη σανίδα και θα  μας κυνηγάει στο τέλος



Το χα πει στον Lepoura και μου χε απαντήσει το εξής: (copy paste από pm)





> δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω σε αυτό. δεν μπορεί να είναι * κλειστό*. και αναπόφευκτα θα γεμίσει με άσχετα σχόλια. για αρχή πρώτα  βρείτε σε τη θα επικεντρωθείτε. το προτζεκτ. το θέμα που θα ξεκινήσετε  να συζητάτε. και μετά άνοιξε ένα Νο2 θέμα και εκεί να βάζετε την πορεία  του έργου και τα καθαρά τεχνικά. το Νο1 θα το κρατήσετε να λέτε τα  άσχετα και την συζήτηση του ποιο κομμάτι θα θεωρήσετε ΟΚ για να το  ποστάρετε καθαρά στο Νο2. έτσι θα έχετε ένα μπάχαλο Νο1 που θα συζητάτε  θα σκοτώνεστε και θα καταλήγετε. και το Νο2 να βάζετε το τελικό του κάθε  τμήματος ή της αναθεώρησης. αυτό που θα μπορούσα να σας βοηθήσω είναι  να σας κρατάω καθαρό το Νο2 από άσχετα που θα τα στέλνω στο Νο1. 
> οκ?



Από τα παραπάνω η αλήθεια είναι δεν κατάλαβα την λέξη κλειστό. Οπότε υποθέτω πως εννοεί τις ομάδες αυτές.
Την ιδέα αυτή την είπε πρώτος ο Σάββας πριν πολλά ποστ.

Δεν ξέρω. Να ξαναρωτήσουμε? Μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Το χα πει στον Lepoura και μου χε απαντήσει το εξής: (copy paste από pm)
> 
> 
> 
> Από τα παραπάνω η αλήθεια είναι δεν κατάλαβα την λέξη κλειστό. Οπότε υποθέτω πως εννοεί τις ομάδες αυτές.
> Την ιδέα αυτή την είπε πρώτος ο Σάββας πριν πολλά ποστ.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω. Να ξαναρωτήσουμε? Μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα.



Ούτε εγώ, πάντως φαίνεται να έχει την λειτουργία private

----------


## lepouras

αχ θα αρπάξω εγώ την σανίδα. :Lol: 
όχι δεν αναφερόμουνα στα γκρουπ και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργούν. δεν πιστεύω να ενοχλήσει κανένα να κάνετε εδώ την κουβέντα σας και τα σχόλιά σας κλπ κλπ πέρα από το γιφτ πως το λένε αυτό που απο ότι κατάλαβα είναι για να παίζετε όλοι με τον κώδικα. 
βασικά θα ήθελα(και πιστεύω όχι μόνο εγώ) να συνεχίσετε εδώ ανοιχτά (για το παρών θέμα είπα δεν μπορεί να είναι κλειστώ για κάποιους μόνο)
να διαβάζουμε και εμείς τις ιδέες σας και την πορεία σας.
εδώ οι εκλογές και τα άλλα βαρέσανε 700 σελίδες που δεν έχει σχέσει με τα ηλεκτρονικά λέτε να ενοχλήσει μία τέτοια πρωτοβουλία?
μπορώ να σας καθαρίζω όποτε ζητάτε τα άσχετα και καλαμπούρια (όχι σαν τιμωρία αλλά για διευκόλυνσή σας).
αν θέλεις σου κάνω το πρώτο ποστ edit και σου ανανεώνω το την λίστα κάθε φορά που θα την αλλάζεις για να είναι πάντα πρώτη μούρη( όχι στο καβούρι).
εσείς φυσικά αποφασίζετε.

----------

The_Control_Theory (01-03-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

> αχ θα αρπάξω εγώ την σανίδα.
> πέρα από το γιφτ πως το λένε αυτό που απο ότι κατάλαβα είναι για να παίζετε όλοι με τον κώδικα.



Πωωω σαν nerdάκια μας βλέπουν :Tongue2: 
Μόνο για κουβαδάκια και παραλίες δεν είπες :Lol: 

*Αφού το διαβάσεις και γελάσεις 3-4 sec άμα θες κάν' το delete :Smile:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Παιδιά αύριο πάλι κουράστηκα λόγω άλλων υποχρεώσεων δεν μπορώ να σας δω μπροστά μου. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

Ερχομαι αύριο. Κάντε ότι καταλαβαίνεται. Αύριο λέω και γω τι κατάλαβα.

----------


## leosedf

Ας κάνουν ένα γκρούπ να δούμε.
Να κάνω εγώ ένα?

γιφτ χαχαχα

----------


## SProg

Εγω ξεκινησα να διαβαζω για το github μπας και βγαλω ακρη.


Τωρα για τα Project που αναφερατε...νομιζω και τροφοδοτικο ελεγχομενο απο μΕ ειναι καλη ιδεα.Βεβαια οχι μια απλη εκδοση.

----------


## navar

O Tedis δεν ξύπνησε ακόμα ?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Παιδιά συγνώμη χθες κλείσαν τα μάτια μου από την νύστα απότομα. Μισό λεπτό οργανώνομαι.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ας κάνουν ένα γκρούπ να δούμε.
> Να κάνω εγώ ένα?
> 
> γιφτ χαχαχα




Δεν ξέρω. Εσείς κάνετε κουμάντο ότι πείτε. Εννοώ οι mod. Πείτε μας τι κάνουμε. Σε περιπτωση που εμείς διαλέγουμε τι κάνουμε φαντάζομαι το εξής:

Να υπάρχει η ομάδα του leosedf όπου εκεί θα μιλάμε για τεχνικά και δεν θα μας ενοχλούν οι περαστικοί.
Επίσης να καθαριστεί το post εδώ και να γίνει πόλος έλξης από νέους προγραμματιστές.
Εμείς θα ανανεώνουμε εδώ με εξελίξεις και νέα ώστε να τα διαβάζουν τα νέα μέλη και να πορώνονται να μπαίνουν κι αυτοί.

Επίσης να πω κάτι άσχετο αλλά και σχετικό.
Επειδή το γιφτ :Lol:  με υ = γύφτ χαχαχα(έτσι να την βγάλουμε την ομάδα Γύφτοι χαχαχααχα) το βλέπω σαν το μέλλον όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο στο μέλλον το
ηλεκτρονικά.gr να γίνει πόλος έλξης αυτών των ανθρώπων.
Τα ηλεκτρονικά γίνονται όλα με μικροελεγκτές πλέον. Πάει η εποχή των αναλογικών. Ακόμη και τα αναλογικά πιά με ψηφιακά γίνονται με αλγόριθμους σε τσιπς.
Ας φανταστεί η διεύθυνση πόσο μπορεί να επωφεληθεί από αυτό.
Μπορεί να μην γίνει τώρα. Η του χρόνου αλλά σε λίγα χρόνια σίγουρα.
Ο κάθε απλός προγραμματιστής που έρχεται εδώ και ρωτάει τον κώδικά του και οι υπόλοιποι ψάχνουν να βρουν πως να τον κάνουν copy-paste... στο IDE τους να το τρέξουν.
Με το γύφτ θα τον βάζει απλά μέσα και με ένα κλικ θα μπορώ εγώ ο καθένας να τον πάρω και να τον ανοίξω στο IDE πειράζω.
Με το παραπάνω θα μπορεί κάποιος να δεί όλο τον κώδικα κι όχι την συνάρτηση που δεν δουλεύει. Ετσι θα έχει καλύτερη αντίληψη του προβλήματος.

Το GitHub πχ έχει τρόπους να μιλάει με την ιστοσελίδα εδώ(το φόρουμ) μέσω κάτι webhooks.. Ούτε γω τα ξέρω καλά αυτά.
Αν πάει η διεύθυνση ποτέ σε web designers για αναβάθμιση ίσως της χρειαστεί αυτή η ιδέα και την ρωτήσει να τα φτιάξει.
Δεν ξέρω. Αυτά. Δεν ξέρω πως ακούγονται. Ενημερωτικά τα είπα σαν *γύφτ-ος προς moderator*.

edit: Ξαναδιαβάζω ο ίδιος την παραπάνω παράγραφο και δεν βγάζω νόημα. Σόρυ συνεχίζω να είμαι κουρασμένος. Δεν έχω ενέργεια να την ξαναγράψω.
Το νόημα να καταλάβει όποιος την διαβάζει.





> Εγω ξεκινησα να διαβαζω για το github μπας και βγαλω ακρη.
> 
> 
> Τωρα για τα Project που αναφερατε...νομιζω και τροφοδοτικο ελεγχομενο απο μΕ ειναι καλη ιδεα.Βεβαια οχι μια απλη εκδοση.



Git ψαχνε. To Github είναι ο σερβερ και η υπηρεσία απλά. Θα κάνουμε ψηφοφορία. Θα οργανώσω πράγματα τώρα που μπήκα.





> O Tedis δεν ξύπνησε ακόμα ?



Από τις 8 το πρωί απλά τώρα έκατσα στο PC. Μην ανησυχείς για μένα(αν ανησύχησες) καλά είμαι.
Φόρτιση της στιγμής ήτανε και πέρασε την ώρα που κοιμήθηκα.





> από το γιφτ πως το λένε



Respect xaxaxaxa

----------


## SeAfasia

Power Supply Mcu control unit...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*HyperLink ομάδας GitHub
*
*Ενέργειες
*
Να γίνει ψηφοφορία για project(όποιος θέλει να προτείνει καινούρια μέχρι να γίνει, πότε να γίνει?)Να γίνει ψηφοφορία για uC(πότε να γίνει?)Να δούμε τι θα αποφασισουν οι mods.Να μάθουμε ότι περισσότερο μπορούμε ο καθένας για το git μέχρι να ειμαστε έτοιμοι σε κοινό περιβάλλον. Όποιος θέλει με ρωτάει πράγματα να του τα λύνω αν μπορώ μέχρι να γίνουν οι πάνω ενέργειες.
* 
Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM)Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)Fire Doger (*git member*)        (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω  να       προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε για   άλλα      projectSeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ)edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardwarekatmadas*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)*

 *Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNCΈλεγχο κινητήραPLCΜηχανάκι  ηλεκτρικό( Ο Λέπουρας προσφέρει 3    μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να         τα χαλασουμε όμως του ανθρώπου.    Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)ΤετρακόπτεροΚάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες πχ.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmYΟπτικοποίηση   διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD    MODULE   2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το   nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο    2.4" TFT LCD   Module Display με Touch  Panel.ESR meterΤροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο πάγκου με έλεγχο τάσης και ρεύματος(Power Supply Mcu control unit)

*
uC*(προτείνεται να βάλω στη λίστα)

AVR PICArduinoTexas(κάπως αλλιώς να το γράψω?)dsPIC(είναι στην ίδια κατηορία με PIC? Δεν ξέρω διορθώστε με)ARM(πχ STM32F1xx)Άλλο

----------


## kiriakos227

Ειχα δουλεψει παλια τον M68HC05 της Motorola  και την ειχα μαθει καλα τη γλωσσα μηχανης, αλλα τωρα δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα.
Θα προσπαθησω να μπω στο Gith τις επομενες μερες.
Ενα ωραιο θεμα ειναι η αποκτηση δεδομενων (παλμογραφος) και η σειριακη μεταφορα τους σε η/υ για απεικονιση.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ειχα δουλεψει παλια τον M68HC05 της Motorola   και την ειχα μαθει καλα τη γλωσσα μηχανης, αλλα τωρα δεν θυμαμαι και  πολλα.
> Θα προσπαθησω να μπω στο Gith τις επομενες μερες.
> Ενα ωραιο θεμα ειναι η αποκτηση δεδομενων (παλμογραφος) και η σειριακη μεταφορα τους σε η/υ για απεικονιση.



Αυτό θα θέλει fpga τόχω δοκιμάσει και δεν πέτυχα πολλά πράγματα παρόλα αυτά καλώς ήρθες στην ομάδα και θα βάλω την ιδέα σου στην λίστα.

edit: Εννοώ δεν ήταν παλμογράφος αλλά data logger. Θέλει ταχύτητα αυτό που ο μικροελεγκτής από μόνος του δεν φτάνει.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*HyperLink ομάδας GitHub
*
*Ενέργειες
*
Να γίνει ψηφοφορία για project(όποιος θέλει να προτείνει καινούρια μέχρι να γίνει, πότε να γίνει?)Να γίνει ψηφοφορία για uC(πότε να γίνει?)Να δούμε τι θα αποφασισουν οι mods.Να μάθουμε ότι περισσότερο μπορούμε ο  καθένας για το git μέχρι να ειμαστε έτοιμοι σε κοινό περιβάλλον. Όποιος  θέλει με ρωτάει πράγματα να του τα λύνω αν μπορώ μέχρι να γίνουν οι πάνω  ενέργειες.
* 
Μέλη*

Tedi (*git member*) (AVR) (C/C++/ASM)Arkoudiaris (*git member*) (dsPIC,texas,λίγο AVR) (C)Savok (*git member*) (AVR,8051,μπορεί να μάθει PIC γρήγορα) (C/C++/ASM)Panoss (*git member*) (AVR) (C/ASM)Fire Doger (*git member*)         (AVR,Pic) (C/C++/ASM)     C# και Java τα έβγαλα αφού δεν νομίζω   να       προγραμματίσουμε uC σε αυτά   αλλά αν τύχει το ξανασυζητάμε  για   άλλα      projectSeAfasia (*git member*) (microchip PIC με mplab) (C) τον ενδιαφέρει η ασχολία με περιφερειεκά του uC (ADC, LCD κλπ)edgar (*git member*) (AVR32, 8-bit PIC (16F), Arduino, 8085, 8086) (C και ASM)gsouf (*git member*) (AVR) (C) αρκετή εμπειρία hardwarekatmadas*(χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση και γλώσσα, μικροελεγκτή που προτιμούν)*kiriakos227(*git member*) (M68HC05 Motorolla) (ASM)

 *Ιδέες για project*(αν ξέχασα κάτι πείτε)

CNCΈλεγχο κινητήραPLCΜηχανάκι  ηλεκτρικό( Ο Λέπουρας προσφέρει 3     μηχανάκια για δοκιμές, όχι να         τα χαλασουμε όμως του  ανθρώπου.    Εγώ δεν ξέρω από μηχανάκια)ΤετρακόπτεροΚάτι απλό *για αρχή*(χωρίς hardware)Δημιουργια μουσικης (chiptunes) απο μικροελεγκτες πχ.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU4BzSQQmYΟπτικοποίηση   διάφορων μετρήσεων σε LCD     MODULE   2Χ16,4x20 character string ή το   nokia 5110 module ή κάποιο     2.4" TFT LCD   Module Display με Touch  Panel.ESR meterΤροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο πάγκου με έλεγχο τάσης και ρεύματος(Power Supply Mcu control unit)Παλμογράφος(είναι εύκολο να γίνει? Λογικά υποθέτω θα θέλει fpga και γω δεν ξέρω από αυτά)
*
uC*(προτείνεται να βάλω στη λίστα)

AVR PICArduinoTexas(κάπως αλλιώς να το γράψω?)dsPIC(είναι στην ίδια κατηορία με PIC? Δεν ξέρω διορθώστε με)ARM(πχ STM32F1xx)Άλλο

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Προς μέλη: Περιμένω τον mod(leosedf)να βρεί χρόνο για να οργανώσω την ψηφοφορία.
Γι αυτό φαίνεται να έχει παγώσει προς το παρόν το θέμα. Λίγη υπομονή να έχετε και σύντομα θα οργανωθούμε.

Να δούμε αν θα φτιάξουμε ομάδα ή όχι κλπ

----------


## SeAfasia

Tedi,
    C   mplab  hi-tech compiler     github  ;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Tedi,
>     C   mplab  hi-tech compiler     github  ;



  !!!!!               .
   backup     .

*Googlara*        git  mplab.(  .) <----   plugin


edit:  git  windows    **.

----------


## SeAfasia

ok ...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

?     ?     Leosedf          .
  .

edit:                .

----------


## leosedf

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/group.php?groupid=10

----------

The_Control_Theory (09-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

.     .

 Leosedf!!

----------


## manolena

,    ,       Git group             ;

----------


## Fire Doger

> ,    ,       Git group             ;



               project,      ,   .

----------

The_Control_Theory (09-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> ,    ,       Git group             ;



 **  **  *project*      .
         Leosedf .

      ,              .

----------


## The_Control_Theory

*   * GROUP* .
*(   )

            :


       .          Git         .  :Smile: (        )

----------


## katmadas

ονομα στο gid
katmadas....

----------

The_Control_Theory (09-03-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Έπαιξα λίγο με το github, να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν τα κατάφερα καθόλου με τα branch κλπ... :Sad:  :Huh: 

Ανέβασα και ένα *projectάκι* που είχα κάνει παλιά και το συμμόρφωσα λίγο για upload.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Έπαιξα λίγο με το github, να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν τα κατάφερα καθόλου με τα branch κλπ...
> 
> Ανέβασα και ένα *projectάκι* που είχα κάνει παλιά και το συμμόρφωσα λίγο για upload.



Μπες στο group να ψηφίσεις για μικροελεγκτή και άνοιξε εκεί θέμα να σου λύσω ότι απορία μπορέσω.
Δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις branch. Θα δεις είναι όλα πανεύκολα τα βασικά του GIT.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Απο δω και στο εξής οι συζητήσεις ουσίας* ας γίνονται *στο GROUP εδώ*.
*(ότι αφορά τεχνικά θέματα)

Το παρόν θέμα που διαβάζεται τώρα θα υπάρχει μόνο για τους εξής λόγους:



Ανακοινώσεις στο φόρουμ με τα νέα της ομάδας.Μη μέλη που θέλουν να ρωτήσουν κάτι σχετικά με το GitΜη μέλη που θέλουν να πουν κάποια ιδέα ή γνώμη.Πρόσκληση σε νέα μέλη :Smile: (Όποιος θέλει ας ζητησει για να μπει στην ομάδα)

----------


## SProg

Μηπως να δουμε μπροστα και να το γυρισουμε σε ARM;

Περιμενω ηδη το board εξ Γερμανίας και το βιβλιο  :Very Happy:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μηπως να δουμε μπροστα και να το γυρισουμε σε ARM;
> 
> Περιμενω ηδη το board εξ Γερμανίας και το βιβλιο



ποιό βιβλίο Σάββα;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Μηπως να δουμε μπροστα και να το γυρισουμε σε ARM;
> 
> Περιμενω ηδη το board εξ Γερμανίας και το βιβλιο



Εμένα θα μου άρεσε σαν ιδέα αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με ARM. Βέβαια έγινε ψηφοφορία και βγήκε ο AVR αλλά μπορούμε να κάνουμε μιά δεύτερη ψηφοφορία για δούμε μήπως αλλάξει κανένας άλλος γνώμη.
Η θα μπλέξουμε? Βέβαια υπάρχει το ρητό που λέει *ότι χάνεις σε χρόνο το κερδίζεις σε δύναμη* οπότε δεν αγχώνομαι που το όλο θέμα πάει με αργούς-αργούς ρυθμούς.

Εγώ αν ήταν να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε AVR και PIC θα διάλεγα AVR.
Ανάμεσα σε AVR και ARM θα διάλεξα ARM για το νέο της υπόθεσης...

----------


## SProg

Εγω εχω ασχοληθει με ΑRM αλλα με χρηση Mbed. Δηλαδη σαν να ασχοληθηκα με AVR αλλα πανω σε Arduino..


για αυτο πηρα ενα Evaluation Board και ενα βιβλιο και θα ξεκινησω απο το 0 σε C.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Αφού πέρασε σχεδόν 1 μήνας και δεν βλέπω ζωή στην σελίδα που φτιάξαμε για διάλεγμα project ή άλλη ιδέα...

Το βάζω στο ψυγείο το εγχείρημα για πιό μέλλον εκτός αν ξαναψηθεί η φάση.
Τζάμπα φτιάξαμε και GitHub λογαριασμούς...

Δεν ξέρω μήπως ξενερώσατε που βγηκε ο AVR?
Τέλος πάντων. Το αφήνουμε για κάποια μελλοντική στιγμή.
Μπορεί οι περισσότεροι να έχουν δουλειές τώρα.

----------


## SProg

ξεκιναμε;


IMG_20160415_185048_HDR[1].jpgIMG_20160415_184946_HDR[1].jpg

----------

picdev (15-04-16)

----------


## θοδωρης46

Θα μου δώσετε μια προσκληση να μπω στο group  :Wink:

----------


## picdev

Μπράβο Σάββα και εγώ στη δουλειά με st θα ασχωληθω αλλά βλέπω να καθηστερω.

Πάντως λίγο που το έχω ψάξει θέλεις keil compiler και τις παλιές βιβλιοθήκες τις spl , για τις καινούριες διαβάζω τα χειρότερα.
Ο ide ειδηκα της st είναι χαλιά 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## θοδωρης46

ΧΑΛΙΑ  :Brick wall:  οι καινουριες βιβλιοθήκες του CUBE με τρομερό κόπο έστησα τα περιφεριακά του CONTROLLER. και με IAR compiler παιζει αν και ο keil θεωρείται λίγο καλύτερος



> Μπράβο Σάββα και εγώ στη δουλειά με st θα ασχωληθω αλλά βλέπω να καθηστερω.
> 
> Πάντως λίγο που το έχω ψάξει θέλεις keil compiler και τις παλιές βιβλιοθήκες τις spl , για τις καινούριες διαβάζω τα χειρότερα.
> Ο ide ειδηκα της st είναι χαλιά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

picdev (15-04-16)

----------


## manolena

> ξεκιναμε;



20160416_134650.jpg20160416_134628.jpg

Κι εμένα ήρθε αυτό...

----------


## Fire Doger

Με ST θα ασχοληθούμε τελικά?
Και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει γιατί χρησιμοποιείτε πολύ σε industrial field.
Αν είναι να εξοπλιστούμε και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## SeAfasia

εγώ ακολουθώ απλά παρατηρώντας την st... :Biggrin:

----------


## SProg

Δουλεψα το Landtiger Vol2 με πηρυνα τον LPC1768 αρκετα και υποστηριζε mbed.Φυσικα και δεν με ενδιαφερει αλλο μιας και με νοιαζει μονο η καθαρη C (δεν εχω υπομονη να ασχοληθω παλι με ASM ουτε εχει νοημα).

Επισης ειχε ενσωματωμενο programmer και debugger (JLINK)


Το open107CV με πυρηνα τον STM32F107VC δεν εχει ενσωματωμενο και θελει programmer/debugger.Υπαρχει και η λυση να τον προγραμματιζεις μεσω USART (το υποστηριζει το bootloader του) αλλα δεν το θελω.

Οποτε οποιος ασχοληθει με ARM και STM καλο (μαλλον απαραιτητο εαν θελει να ασχοληθει) ειναι να παρει και:

ST-Link/V2


Υ.Γ σαν ξυριστικη μηχανη για τα ποδια ειναι που χρησιμοποιουν οι γυναικες !  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

Ta nucleo τον έχουν πάνω τον stlink

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Το ξερω αλλα δεν εχει φτασει ακομα..

----------


## SProg

Μπορω πλεον να πω με βεβαιοτητα πως ο προγραμματισμος των ARM ειναι ακρως ενδιαφερον και με πολλες προσδοκιες αντικειμενο μιας και οι πληροφοριες (μιλαμε παντα για αγγλικα) ειναι ελαχιστες σε σχεση με τους 8bit μΕ.

Και ειναι λογικο μιας και ειναι δεκαετιων νεοτερη τεχνολογια/συστηματα.Περα απο το mBed που θυμιζει πολυ το φιασκο των Arduino,δεν βρισκεις πληροφοριες ευκολα για C/ASM και παραδειγματα.

Δεν ειναι γαματο ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## picdev

Τελικά σε τι πλατφόρμα εγραψες, έχει βγάλει κάτι tutorial το mbeded lab νομίζω.

Το θέμα είναι να εκμεταλευτεις την sd και το ethernet και να φτιαχνεις html και javascript menu για ρυθμίσεις 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Mbed και Landtiger ειχα κανει αρκετα peoject αλλα δεν ειχε νοημα.

Τωρα εχω το nucleo που φοραει STM32F334 και αλλη μια πλατφορμα με το STM32F107.

Κωδικα σε C ή ASM δεν εχω γραψει ακομα μιας και διαβαζω ακομα τα βασικα του Cortex-M3 συν οτι δεν βρηκα τιποτα που με καλυπτει οσον αφορα C.

----------


## picdev

Πρέπει να αρχισεις με τις spl της st όλοι με αυτές τις βιβλιοθήκες δουλεύουν.
Υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο με παραδείγματα , από ένα αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο, είναι δωρεάν , νομίζω θα το έχεις βρει 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Ακριβως Ακη, απλα επειδη δεν με βιαζει κανεις και το κανω απο μερακι..θελω να μαθω (και πρεπει) τα βασικα τουλαχιστον (καταχωρητες,οργανωση μνημης κτλ) πριν καν πιασω να γραψω κωδικα.Εχω αγορασει και ενα βιβλιο (used απο amazon με 25eu) καθαρα για τον Cortex-M3/4 και θα ξεκινησω αργα και μεθοδικα.


Να σου πω την αληθεια κατι τετοιου ειδους βιβλια τα διαβαζω τα απογευματα οταν γυρναω απο δουλεια...τα βλεπω σαν λογοτεχνικα  :Very Happy: 


Ενα PDF εννοεις ε;Ειχα βρει ενα απο πανεπιστημιο αλλα ηταν αρπακολλα.Μπορει να μην λεμε το ιδιο φυσικα.


Eαν εχεις προχειρο το link πετα το  :Smile: 


Y.Γ εκτος εαν εννοεις αυτο . Αυτο ειναι αρκετα καλο αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκα γιατι βαριεμαι να παω κεντρο να το εκτυπωσω.

----------


## SeAfasia

*(used απο amazon με 25eu) καθαρα για τον Cortex-M3/4 και θα ξεκινησω αργα και μεθοδικα.*
Σάββα ποιό είναι;

----------


## SProg

'The Definitive guide to ARM Cortex-M3/4'


To αναφερει και το PDF απο το αμερικανικο πανεπιστημιο.

----------


## SeAfasia

> 'The Definitive guide to ARM Cortex-M3/4'
> 
> 
> To αναφερει και το PDF απο το αμερικανικο πανεπιστημιο.



αυτό:
*arm cortex*

----------

picdev (15-05-16)

----------


## Skywaker

Καλησπέρα σας

Θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ και εγώ με το git (κυρίως για την εμπειρία και την ομαδική δουλειά) αλλά εχω αρκετά μικρή εμπειρία σε οτι αφορά τον προγραμματισμό: Ενα εξάμηνο καθαρή C, ενα εξάμηνο (τρεχον) VHDL με το Quartus II (και θα συνεχίσω να ασχολούμαι και στη συνέχεια). 
Τωρα από μικροελεγκτες εχω προγραμματίσει κατι attiny85 σε arduino, περιμενω ενα arduino due να ερθει και εχω κανει καποια project στο STM32F103 Nucleo. Αυτές τις μέρες προσπαθώ να μάθω το Atollic TrueStudio. Προσωπικοι μου στόχοι μου είναι μια γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων και ενα quadcopter.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορώ να βοηθήσω, αλλά αν μπορώ, στο github λέγομαι IoannisK746

----------

picdev (15-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

βρήκα αυτό το λινκ που έχει καλή αρθρογραφία ARM Cortex/AVR:
*Embedds*

----------


## picdev

> βρήκα αυτό το λινκ που έχει καλή αρθρογραφία ARM Cortex/AVR:
> *Embedds*



Ωραίος δεν το είχα βρεί και είχα ψάξει πολύ .

Και εδώ έχει μερικά σε mikroc , υπάρχει τρόπος να προσθέσεις τις stpl αλλά δεν αξίζει 
http://embedded-lab.com/

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

> αυτό:
> *arm cortex*



Ναι το έχω και αυτό σε pdf 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι το έχω και αυτό σε pdf 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



το έχω και εγώ,χρειάζεται άλλο;

----------


## Skywaker

Αν μιλάμε για τους ARM της ST, υπάρχει και αυτο το βιβλιο, που αν και αντιμετωπισα καποια προβληματάκια στο Eclipse, είναι καλό βοήθημα και για το Atollic. Για Embedded C/C++ μιλάμε βεβαια.

https://www.amazon.com/Getting-Start.../dp/B00WBU4BPW

----------


## picdev

> Αν μιλάμε για τους ARM της ST, υπάρχει και αυτο το βιβλιο, που αν και αντιμετωπισα καποια προβληματάκια στο Eclipse, είναι καλό βοήθημα και για το Atollic. Για C/C++ μιλάμε βεβαια.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Getting-Start.../dp/B00WBU4BPW



Το έχω δει και αυτο αλλά δεν έχει τελειώσει 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Μηπως ειναι μονο mbed;

----------


## Skywaker

Όχι δεν είναι, ξεκινάει χρησιμοποιώντας το Eclipse και το OCD αλλά στο τέλος εχει καποιες σελίδες για το mbed.
Αποκλειστικά για το mbed υπάρχει το *Fast and effective embedded systems design: Applying the ARM mbed* αλλά το παράτησα από το τεταρτο κεφάλαιο. Ο λόγος: το mbed δεν υποστηρίζει τα Analog Pins του Nucleo. Ο τυπος που το εγραψε χρησιμοποιησε τον LPC1768. Μπορεί εκει να δουλεύει αλλά δεν νομίζω να μπω στην διαδικασία να το δοκιμάσω, ειδικά τωρα που ξεκίνησα το Atollic. Σε συνδυασμό με το CubeMX μπορείς να κανεις τρομερή δουλειά ακόμα και με την free version (αν θυμάμαι καλά καταργήσανε το code size limit που ειχε).

----------


## picdev

Το mbed είναι για τα σκουπίδια , για να ανάψει κανένας πιτσιρικάς κανένα λεντακι. Εμενα με προβληματίζει που οι μόνες αξιόλογες βιβλιοθήκες είναι οι spl , και οι καινούριες όπως λένε είναι γτπ και από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη για τις παλιές

----------


## SProg

Εαν ειναι αυτο το e-book που μολις κατεβασα τοτε δεν μου κανει.Δεν θελω να γραφω απλα κωδικα για τους ARM,θελω να μαθω την οργανωση τους και τα περιφερειακα τους.Ο προγραμματισμος μετα ειναι γελοιος.

Στο e-book δεν αφιερωνει ουτε 1 σελιδα (!!!!!!!!!) για την οργανωση της μνημης,για τους καταχωρητες και για τα I/O.


Το PDF του Indiana ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο.

----------


## Skywaker

Κοιτάζοντας τα βιβλια μου περι ARM βρηκα (για τη μνημη που ανεφερες συγκεκριμένα) αυτο το απόσπασμα απο το συγκεκριμενο κεφαλαιο του βιβλίου *The Insider's guide to the stm32 arm based microcontrollers*.

Αν δεν κανω λαθος όμως η πιο εγγυρη πηγή πληροφοριων είναι η ίδια η ARM, αν και πιθανότατα θα το εχεις δει, εδω εχει τα Reference Manual (και πιθανως και περισσοτερο documentation) :

http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index...nce/index.html

----------


## SProg

Η μνημη και η αναλυση της ειναι απο τα πιο βασικα οταν μαθαινεις καποιον νεο μΕ.Δεν ειναι αναφορα/παραγραφος αλλα ολοκληρο κεφαλαιο.

----------


## lepouras

Γιάννη(skywaker)  μην ξεχνάς να αναφέρεις ότι στο γνωστό λινκ του ελεκτορ έχεις προσθέσει 2 κουβάδες περιοδικά και βιβλία που έχουν σχέση με όλα αυτά.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...858#post766858

----------


## Skywaker

@Γιαννη σωστος αλλά αυτα που ανεβασα εχουν να κανουν ελάχιστα με την αρχιτεκτονική....θα ξαναψαξω στο μελλον για να συμπληρωσω μολις περασω τα ηδη υπαρχοντα.

@Σαββα δες εδω μηπως βρεις αυτο που θελεις. Αν δεν σου ανοιγει εγγραφή γινεται και με gmail (tested) ασχετα που εκει ζηταει εταιρικο.

----------


## manolena

Ρε παιδιά, κάτι σχετικό: Αυτός ο Tedi-Ηλίας, είναι καλά; Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για αυτόν; Έχει να εμφανιστεί κοντά 2 μήνες τώρα. Του κάνανε τίποτα εδώ μέσα και τσαντίστηκε;

----------


## lepouras

έκανε το λάθος να μπει στο θέμα <<πάμε για εκλογές>> ε και εκεί κατάλαβε γιατί δεν πρέπει να μπλέκουμε τα πολιτικά με τα υπόλοιπα εδώ μέσα και μάλλον στράβωσε με κάποιους.

----------


## manolena

E, καλά τώρα... Αν άξιζε τον κόπο να στραβώναμε για μλκίες, θα αλλάζαμε κοσμοθεωρία...

----------


## Fire Doger

> έκανε το λάθος να μπει στο θέμα <<πάμε για εκλογές>> ε και εκεί κατάλαβε γιατί δεν πρέπει να μπλέκουμε τα πολιτικά με τα υπόλοιπα εδώ μέσα και μάλλον στράβωσε με κάποιους.



Και εγώ ανησύχησα, αφού είναι καλά...
Αν και μας λείπει :Sad:

----------


## navar

> έκανε το λάθος να μπει στο θέμα <<πάμε για εκλογές>> ε και εκεί κατάλαβε γιατί δεν πρέπει να μπλέκουμε τα πολιτικά με τα υπόλοιπα εδώ μέσα και μάλλον στράβωσε με κάποιους.



πόση ξενοφοβία και μισαλλοδοξία να αντέξει ο άνθρωπο.........

----------


## lepouras

> πόση ξενοφοβία και μισαλλοδοξία να αντέξει ο άνθρωπο.........



στο μπανιστήρι πρώτος είσαι. τα διάβασες ε? :Lol: 
γιαυτό είπα ότι έκανε το λάθος να μπει εκεί. και το αστείο είναι ότι αν έπινε εάν καφέ με τους μισούς από αυτούς που στράβωσε θα έβλεπε ότι δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την εικόνα που δείχνουν εδώ μέσα....δεν πειράζει. ελπίζω να του περάσει.

----------


## SProg

Διαβαζω και προγραμματιζω τον STM32F107.Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερος και απο σεξ !!!!

Παραλληλα προσπαθω να τα γραφω και να τα μοιραστω καποια στιγμη.Οποιος πιστος:

https://microelegktes.wordpress.com

Υ.Γ Σκεφτηκα να ξεκινησω ενα Thread μεσα στο forum αλλα με τα σχολια θα γινει μπαχαλο νομιζω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Διαβαζω και προγραμματιζω τον STM32F107.Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερος και απο σεξ !!!!
> 
> Παραλληλα προσπαθω να τα γραφω και να τα μοιραστω καποια στιγμη.Οποιος πιστος:
> 
> https://microelegktes.wordpress.com
> 
> Υ.Γ Σκεφτηκα να ξεκινησω ενα Thread μεσα στο forum αλλα με τα σχολια θα γινει μπαχαλο νομιζω.



δικό σου είναι Σάββα;

----------


## SProg

Ναι Κωστα,λιγο προχειρο αλλα ναι.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι Κωστα,λιγο προχειρο αλλα ναι.



Καλό είναι Σάββα μην το αφήσεις με ενδιαφέρει.... :Rolleyes:

----------

